# #UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please take this Multiple Choice Poll regarding #UberSTRIKE.
Also please make a brief post stating your thoughts.
And please post the market in which you drive.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Kansas City, Missouri.*
The Very First Media Coverage of #UberSTRIKE.

*Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*
*http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Houston, Texas*
The Second Media Coverage of #UberSTRIKE.

*Uber drivers across country planning to strike*
*http://www.khou.com/story/tech/2015/09/30/uber-drivers-across-country-planning-to-strike/73070140/*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

More to come about this "guy" that no one knows anything about yet is willing to follow. I am ready for when the cards come falling down.

This is not the right time, this is not the right guy to represent us. UberFreedom my ass.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man is a superhero. His superpower is the ability to take an idea that can be explained in a few words and stretch it out to 9 minutes.

I do admit he has gotten a little better lately.

This video proves you CAN make money driving for Uber...as a paid shill. This also doesn't count the YouTube revenue.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Abe Husein, the organizer of this strike, is not a nice person. I don't advocate ANY violence, damage to vehicles or income.

*FOLKS - ORGANIZING IS FINE. BUT IT SHOULD ALWAYS BE A LOCAL EFFORT!* What is important in San Francisco may not be important in Dallas or Atlanta or New York. Dallas was successful because Uber CHANGED the RULES that the Black drivers signed up for. It was a local issue, and the local effort was recognized and corrected.

*PLEASE *go to UberMan's YouTube page UberLou posted above for more info about Abe Husein and a RATIONAL response to this effort.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no problem whatsoever with and support the strike.. If done correctly it will really get the point across.
I do not think its right to get the fake phones and placing fake calls to other drivers.
I see nothing but problems and bad karma coming from that.. 
(and to me in my advanced age, I find the fake phones and ride orders to seem very childish and such)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou a video by Randy Shear, aka UberMan, the ultimate referral code peddler, is not a legitimate reason for Drivers not to participate in #UberSTRIKE! UberMan makes untold thousands of $$ recruiting & referring New Drivers to sign-up for Uber.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Let's put the strike issue completely aside for just a minute and consider what Uber Man is saying in his video. Almost immediately he attacks the organizer. To me, that is an instant red flag. The person organizing the strike has no bearing on the objectives of the strike. The objectives of the strike benefit everyone, including Uber and riders. If the rates go up there will be more drivers. More drivers mean that the existing demand can be met. If the existing demand is met, that means there are more completed rides. More rides equals more revenue for Uber.

Uber Man's ad hominem attacks are nothing but logical fallacies made in an attempt to make drivers believe they should not support the strike. Support the strike because of the objectives. The issue of the person organizing the strike is irrelevant.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

mystysue said:


> (and to me in my advanced age, I find the fake phones and ride orders to seem very childish and such)


Not to mention, not free!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> Let's put the strike issue completely aside for just a minute and consider what Uberman is saying in his video. Almost immediately he attacks the organizer. To me, that is an instant red flag. The person organizing the strike has no bearing on the objectives of the strike. The objectives of the strike benefit everyone, including Uber and riders. If the rates go up there will be more drivers. More drivers mean that the existing demand can be met. If the existing demand is met, that means there are more completed rides. More rides equals more revenue for Uber.


It also means more drivers sitting on their butts doing NOTHING when 2000 cars are out there for no riders because they've all been picked up. Uber makes more, but drivers don't. There is a fine line that it looks like no one wants to approach logically. Again, there is a time honored way of dealing with this: Organize locally then strike. Don't strike to bring people together. It's like a bad relationship started by an emotional event. May have worked for Spiderman, but not for most real humans (yes, there are some lovely stories out there, and I would love to hear them).


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

What your saying is the Uber should only be for drivers desperate enough to work for nothing. This makes no sense. If drivers can make money there will certainly be more of them. At first, this might mean more wait time for drivers, but it will eventually create business. People requesting Ubers will be able to get them, and this will cause the business to grow.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> UberLou a video by Randy Shear, aka UberMan, the ultimate referral code peddler, is not a legitimate reason for Drivers not to participate in #UberSTRIKE! UberMan makes untold thousands of $$ recruiting & referring New Drivers to sign-up for Uber.
> 
> View attachment 14285


Abe Hussein (UberFreedom) is the legitimate reason not to participate in this strike. He has his own interests; he does not care about anyone but himself. He just wants the attention. Another person should take the reins and lead this, not him. I don't care if it is Randy saying it or not, nobody knows who this guys is but are willing to follow him. Time to regroup Chi.

I agree with change but not now, not this way.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> More to come about this "guy" that no one knows anything about yet is willing to follow.


"This Guy" is Abe Husein. He runs the *Uber Freedom *page on FB. He was deactivated by Uber for trying to organize Drivers locally in Kansas City Missouri, and nationally through his Uber Freedom FB Page.

Abe Husein also has an open NLRB Case against Uber.
*NLRB Case | Plaintiff Driver Vs Uber Technologies*


UberLou said:


> Abe Hussein (UberFreedom) is the legitimate reason not to participate in this strike. He has his own interests; he does not care about anyone but himself.


Abe Husein is just a guy who got the ball rolling on #UberSTRIKE. It's the buy-in from Drivers themselves that will either make or break the #UberSTRIKE.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man also claims that the strike organizer wanted striking drivers to throw rocks at drivers who were working.

This could be true, but it makes no sense. If a striking driver requested a ride and the driver showed up they would get charged if more than 5 minutes passed. What driver is going to be stupid enough to do this? Making requests and then cancelling is one thing, but making requests and getting charged for it is another.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> "This Guy" is Abe Husein. He runs the *Uber Freedom *page on FB. He was deactivated by Uber for trying to Drivers locally in Kansas City Missouri, and nationally through his Uber Freedom FB Page.
> 
> Abe Husein also has an open NLRB Case against Uber.
> *NLRB Case | Plaintiff Driver Vs Uber Technologies
> ...


"This Guys" is a joke. I think ultimately people are smart enough to figure this out on their own.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uberman is a superhero. His superpower is the ability to take an idea that can be explained in a few words and stretch it out to 9 minutes. This video proves you CAN make money driving for Uber...as a paid shill.


The first two sentences earned you my "like', Sirrah. My laugh of the day and oh, so true.

As to the last sentence, what makes you so sure that Uber pays its shills? If some of the things that I both know and suspect about Uber are true, I m ight venture that Uber does not even pay its shills.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man claims that, "You cross the line when you mess with your fellow drivers." This is true, but drivers who work during the strike are also "crossing lines." It makes no sense to do something against your self-interests. Sure, people do it all the time, but it makes no sense.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The first two sentences earned you my "like', Sirrah. My laugh of the day and oh, so true.
> 
> As to the last sentence, what makes you so sure that Uber pays its shills? If some of the things that I both know and suspect about Uber are true, I m ight venture that Uber does not even pay its shills.


I don't know that Uber pays its shills. I need to clarify that. My post was satire, and I don't have any proof he gets paid by Uber.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uber Man also claims that the strike organizer wanted striking drivers to throw rocks at drivers who were working.
> 
> This could be true, but it makes no sense. If a striking driver requested a ride and the driver showed up they would get charged if more than 5 minutes passed. What driver is going to be stupid enough to do this? Making requests and then cancelling is one thing, but making requests and getting charged for it is another.


Abe didn't know that at first, people had to tell him that on his page. He fought it, told us all we were dumb. Once he realized that people would be charged he deleted his posts with all the threats and went another direct. His first guidance was to damage property until he realized it wouldn't work.

See I have been following UberFreedom for several months, I have seen the way he was before the strike and I see the way he has changed for the strike. He is fake and disingenuous. In my opinion not really all that intelligent.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Abe didn't know that at first, people had to tell him that on his page. He fought it, told us all we were dumb. Once he realized that people would be charged he deleted his posts with all the threats and went another direct. His first guidance was to damage property until he realized it wouldn't work.
> 
> See I have been following UberFreedom for several months, I have seen the way he was before the strike and I see the way he has changed for the strike. He is fake and disingenuous. In my opinion not really all that intelligent.


Everything you say could be true. I have no argument against your statements about Abe's character. My only argument is that the organizer should not be a reason whether or not you participate. If the only thing this does is get media attention it will have worked. The public needs to know what it is like to be an Uber driver. They need to know how little money can be made under the current rates.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man says you do not mess with people's money. That statement sounds fair, but everything that exists in favor of workers exists because of unions and those willing to strike. Throughout history every single person who crossed a picket line acted against their own best interests, and messed with the money of themselves and others.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> "This Guys" is a joke.


"This Guy" does not matter to Drivers in Atlanta, for example. It's Atlanta Drivers themselves who'll speak for themselves by their words and actions. Abe Husein is not claiming to be the voice of Atlanta Drivers. He is merely the guy who picked the Oct 16-18 weekend as the #UberSTRIKE date. He made a video about it and created an* #UberSTRIKE Event Page* on FB.

It's the Buy-in from the Drivers that has given #UberSTRIKE, the traction it's gained so far.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> Everything you say could be true. I have no argument against your statements about Abe's character. My only argument is that the organizer should not be a reason whether or not you participate. If the only thing this does is get media attention it will have worked. The public needs to know what it is like to be an Uber driver. They need to know how little money can be made under the current rates.


When the organizer pushes this out without much thought or game planning that is a reason not to participate. Things change daily with him. In my opinion he has blown our big chance to truly impact change. This is way to soon and very unorganized. No one is leading this but him.

I have said my piece. I am getting the other word out, that's all I care about.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man says we should all be working together. He's right. We should be working together to get the very things that the strike is trying to achieve. How do we work together? We strike. That seems somewhat obvious.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> "This Guy" does not matter to Drivers in Atlanta, for example. It's Atlanta Drivers themselves who'll speak for themselves by their words and actions. Abe Husein is not claiming to be the voice of Atlanta Drivers. He is merely the guy who picked the Oct 16-18 weekend as the #UberSTRIKE date. He made a video about it and created an* #UberSTRIKE Event Page* on FB.
> 
> It's the Buy-in from the Drivers that has given #UberSTRIKE, the traction it's gained so far.


If you say so my good man, I think collectively we are going to fall flat on our faces with this one and any future plans will never be taken seriously. This one is premature.

As I said above I have said what I want to say. I'll sit back and watch the blind lead the blind.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man says Abe was manipulating the surge and trying to scam the system. Does anyone have any proof of this?


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man says Uber drivers won't get anything out of this. I disagree. If the strike works then we would get our demands. If it doesn't work, Uber loses too. It's just more negative publicity.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uber Man says Abe was manipulating the surge and trying to scam the system. Does anyone have any proof of this?


I gather that is what his next video will entail, that among other things about Abe.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you say so my good man, I think collectively we are going to fall flat on our faces with this one and any future plans will never be taken seriously. This one is premature.
> 
> As I said above I have said what I want to say. I'll sit back and watch the blind lead the blind.


Brother it's upto the individual Drivers to make what they will of this #UberSTRIKE.

I say do your part in getting Atlanta Drivers voice heard. But I respect your POV in any case.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Holy ****. Uber Man just lost ANY credibility he had. He said, "Turn this around. Make this an Uber appreciation weekend." 

His statement defies all logic.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber Man's argument is similar to the arguments corporations use to justify paying their employees minimum wage. It shameful that he has any followers at all.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Brother it's upto the individual Drivers to make what they will of this #UberSTRIKE.
> 
> I say do your part in getting Atlanta Drivers voice heard. But I respect your POV in any case.


As I will always respect yours!!


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

"Make this an Uber appreciation weekend." ROFLMAO.

Seriously. And the workers protesting for a $15 minimum wage should turn it around for a weekend and say, "Hey, minimum wage isn't so bad. Why do I need housing, clothing or food? If animals can live outside, so can we. Let's call this reverse protest 'Back To Nature Weekend!'"


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

#1 - Do not strike because someone else TOLD you to.
Who cares what Abe Husein or Randy Shear thinks. Who cares about any of these YouTube / Ubernomics-types think.
Anyone who has been driving for Uber and/or Lyft for any amount of time, knows whether they are happy with the system or not.
If you are not happy with it, and think we can bring about change through this particular strike, then participate.
Just make sure you are on the same page as a whole. If not, don't strike until you are on the same page.

That is the one thing that holds me back on this...
It feels hasty, disorganized, and unclear on what the group is trying to achieve.
Some people say one thing, another says something slightly different.

Others want to pit drivers versus drivers, whether using violent or non-violent means.
THAT bothers me. It's like Left wing / Right wing politics - **** OFF with that bullshit!
I personally am tired of people finding ways to create division. THAT IS NOT HOW YOU FIX ANYTHING,
Either we are united on this or we are not. Stop pitting drivers versus drivers.
If people do not want to participate, don't turn on them. They do not have to agree with your agenda or your methods.
They may empathize with the basis of your cause, but they do not agree with your tactics. I personally do not blame them when there is so much vitriol between drivers.

WHEN YOU CREATE DIVISION, YOU MAKE UBER'S JOB EASIER!
STOP IT!!!

Clarity really is important. This thing is ALREADY being grabbed up by the media and reported on.
Without clarity, other drivers and the general public are like WTF is this? And you really cannot blame them for being confused and/or turned off by it.

Another member mentioned deciding on people to be the spokeperson(s) for the group.
That would probably be a good idea to help bring clarity.
*Anything with more than one head is a monster.*
The media has already zeroed in on Abe Husein are being seen as the spokesperson.
Is that who you want? Is that who speaks for the majority?
If you feel aligned with his vision and think he is the best person(s) for the job, go for it.

However if other people do not resonate with his views, that is their prerogative.
I don't blame them if they do not want to participate because they do not feel aligned with his views.
Welcome to Democracy 101.
Now go herd some cats.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uber Man is a superhero. His superpower is the ability to take an idea that can be explained in a few words and stretch it out to 9 minutes.
> 
> I do admit he has gotten a little better lately.
> 
> This video proves you CAN make money driving for Uber...as a paid shill. This also doesn't count the YouTube revenue.


That video is "better"???


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uber Man says you do not mess with people's money. That statement sounds fair, but everything that exists in favor of workers exists because of unions and those willing to strike. Throughout history every single person who crossed a picket line acted against their own best interests, and messed with the money of themselves and others.


If Uber hadn't messed with drivers "money", there would be no need to strike.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberLou said:


> More to come about this "guy" that no one knows anything about yet is willing to follow. I am ready for when the cards come falling down.
> 
> This is not the right time, this is not the right guy to represent us. UberFreedom my ass.


He mentions Abe having been involved in a Ponzi scheme that went south on him. He seems to still like Ponzi schemes.

chi1cabby where was former forum member Juber from?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> If a striking driver requested a ride and the driver showed up they would get charged if more than 5 minutes passed.


The idea is for the person making the false request to cancel w/n 5 min of receipt of text "Driver is here." I can see how drivers can get around this. <lips sealed.>

Drivers should NOT be doing this for Abe; they ..
should be doing it to make things better for all drivers no matter what rate each market has.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> He mentions Abe having been involved in a Ponzi scheme that went south on him. He seems to still like Ponzi schemes.
> chi1cabby where was former forum member Juber from?


Interesting things out on the interweb...

_*Abe Husein vs Kevin Trudeau & Global Information Network (GIN)*_













*Other info on Kevin Trudeau:*
http://www.businessinsider.com/kevin-trudeau-interview-2014-12 
(Abe Husein mentioned near the end)














*Other info on Abe Husein:*
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/abe-husein/47/527/810
(note on right hand column "_People Also Viewed_" = *Randy Shear* at the top of the list) 

_*Abe Husein for Congress:*_





_*Abe Husein for President?*_
http://herald-post-phoenix.com/news/55665329711547/Abe-Husein-Hampton-Georgia.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> He mentions Abe having been involved in a Ponzi scheme that went south on him. He seems to still like Ponzi schemes.


As usual, Randy Shear is perhaps deliberately misleading the gullible Drivers who hang on to his every word! Abe Husein was first a victim of Kevin Trudeau's GIN Ponzi scheme, and then actively worked towards exposing it.

*As infomercial king Kevin Trudeau heads to jail, his secret global club faces uncertain future*

_Former GIN member Abe Husein said the receiver's report validated his claims about the club._

_"I've always been saying that not a single person has made more in GIN than they've put in and those documents prove it," Husein said, who first contacted 41 Action News last year to request an investigation._

_Since then, it has been an interesting year for Husein, who offers no shortage of opinionated posts about Trudeau and GIN via social media. In what has almost become a full-time job, a day rarely passes without Husein announcing a "MAJOR GIN UPDATE!!!" on his Facebook page._

_But that persistence has seemingly paid off with some major media exposure. In May, Husein appeared in a primetime network special about Trudeau called, "Chasing the Dream Seller."_

_During the lengthy segment, Husein drove Trudeau's former Bentley, knocked on the door to Trudeau's Chicago area mansion and accompanied the ABC News reporter to GIN's office building._

_"I can't believe how far this thing has gotten," Husein said._

_And he might not be done. Husein recently signed a contract with California-based Adventures in Film to help advise the company with "efforts to produce a feature-length motion picture about GIN and Kevin Trudeau."_

_Meantime, while outspoken critics like Husein call for the government to shut down GIN, legions of loyal followers continue to line up in __Trudeau's corner._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> chi1cabby where was former forum member Juber from?


Los Angeles


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I got the strike mentioned on KFIs Bill Carroll Show. 

Tweet him at twitter @billcaroll640
#yourmorningtweet.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> As usual, Randy Shear is perhaps deliberately misleading the gullible Drivers who hang on to his every word! Abe Husein was first a victim of Kevin Trudeau's GIN Ponzi scheme, and then actively worked towards exposing it.
> 
> *As infomercial king Kevin Trudeau heads to jail, his secret global club faces uncertain future*
> 
> ...


My comment was meant to be taken somewhat in humor. Uber operates in much the same way as a Ponzi scheme by way of leveraging financial backing for money that is then put in to the research and development of intellectual property. Uber itself doesn't seem to make them any money, yet it creates for them an ability to study consumer habits and patterns, create new technologies.

Uber as an example of venture capitalism thrives on uncertainty and disruption. Uber drivers are not immune to that. Low rates are perhaps intended to create a barrier against outside competitive disruption. It is good to see the disruptor disrupted. That should serve as a wake up call.

The forces and voices behind the disruption come mid October certainly have quite a challenge ahead. Hard to imagine how much could be done to improve conditions without legislative efforts.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

roadrunner70 said:


> Holy ****. Uber Man just lost ANY credibility he had. He said, "Turn this around. Make this an Uber appreciation weekend."
> 
> His statement defies all logic.


Randy Shear defies all logic. What a tool!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> As usual, Randy Shear is perhaps deliberately misleading the gullible Drivers who hang on to his every word! Abe Husein was first a victim of Kevin Trudeau's GIN Ponzi scheme, and then actively worked towards exposing it.
> 
> *As infomercial king Kevin Trudeau heads to jail, his secret global club faces uncertain future*
> 
> ...


To be fair there is a number of negative articles about him as well.

http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?p=1899

http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?p=3071


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> *To be fair* there is a number of negative articles about him as well.
> 
> http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?p=1899
> 
> http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?p=3071


*To be fair*, UberLou?
*GIN*truth apparently is a site started by Kevin Trudeau himself in 2013 before he was sent off to jail.
*http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?page_id=164*


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

The problem with Uber Man, aka Randy Shear, is that his ex-wife took custody of his balls.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

While Abe may not be well spoken, I'm beginning to think he's not the worst party involved in all of these accusations. Yes, he does let his emotion take over when speaking and probably jumped the gun on properly organizing the strike without input from others first - but he *did* get the ball rolling and *has* built a lot of traction among drivers across the country.

This strike WILL happen, drivers WILL be heard.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Randy Shear defies all logic. What a tool!


He seems consistent. My guess is he fears change. For one, if I'm not mistaken, he doesn't really drive much beyond cherry picking on weekends. He could easily make as much or more with his referral business/merchandise/Youtube channel. Hard to really know.

The guy seems comfortable and able to profit in no man's land. He thinks of himself as an independent contractor, even if by most reasonable standards, as an Uber driver, he isn't actually treated as an independent contractor. My assumption is that Randy fears making waves. Perhaps, deep down he doesn't believe Uber can be reformed and is content to profit from the status quo chaos.

Often enough, he does seem to appear to show conflict, concern, even outrage over Uber policy. I noticed he found what was going on in DFW, forcing Uber Black drivers to function as UberX mops deplorable. His resolve was to mention it, get lathered up and then move on as if any kind of real action was either not needed or appropriate.

It is hard to imagine Uberman not being conflicted for the simple reason that he profits off Uber's chaos. He seems willing to play the role of informant and perhaps empower (too strong a word) an individual to walk away from Uber, but he discourages anything that could actually change the system for the better or turn towards a more sustainable path. The man fears change and possible regulatory intervention should things get out of hand.

He is a guy making a buck off the gig economy, a gig with a gig. He will help people find the door and be done, but will fight to preserve the abusive system itself, all the while making a buck. Nothing new there unfortunately, American as apple pie.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I got the strike mentioned on KFIs Bill Carroll Show.
> 
> Tweet him at twitter @billcaroll640
> #yourmorningtweet.


Another mention on KFIs Thompson and Espinoza Show!! She asked Lyft GM about upcoming Uber strike!!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber man...what a joke. more like, UBERS *****. if he's such a man then why doesn't he spearhead the strike? he's been making you tube videos for a long time now but not once has he organized and set a date. now he thinks he knows how to have a proper strike. we are not advocating violence but we do have a man that at least is standing up to uber and they're threats of deactivation.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

observer said:


> Another mention on KFIs Thompson and Espinoza Show!! She asked Lyft GM about upcoming Uber strike!!


Any links to the show or YouTube vids?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Uber as an example of venture capitalism thrives on uncertainty and disruption. Uber drivers are not immune to that. Low rates are perhaps intended to create a barrier against outside competitive disruption. It is good to see the disruptor disrupted. That should serve as a wake up call.
> The forces and voices behind the disruption come mid October certainly have quite a challenge ahead. Hard to imagine how much could be done to improve conditions without legislative efforts.


We should be looking to NYC for the example of how to raise rates to reasonable levels. I also believe they do not have a SRF applied... not sure why.
However I bet NYC regulators do.
That is who we should be emulating in every other city.

One catch, NYC is a beacon city. Uber NEEDS a presence in the Big Apple.
It is possible if lesser cities make such demands, they may simply close shop in that city.
Just a thought.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Any links to the show or YouTube vids?


Thompson and Espinoza are on Iheart radio, let me see if I can link it.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> You cross the line when you mess with your fellow drivers.


There is absolutely no reason to interfere with a non-striking driver. Retirees on Social Security, and people who are on SSI for a disability use Uber as a means to supplement their income.

Vandalism is not a part of who Uber drivers are, either. Go back & look at the video of the Uber driver in Mexico being pelted with eggs & flour. Remember your reaction. I believe we Uber drivers in the US are above that.

JM2cW


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> We should be looking to NYC for the example of how to raise rates to reasonable levels. I also believe they do not have a SRF applied... not sure why.
> However I bet NYC regulators do.
> That is who we should be emulating in every other city.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. Let's not forget the Dallas UberBlack driver's who banded together in very small numbers. While they weren't successful with all their demands, they managed to reverse Uber's decision to make them accept X request. That was big. I feel like that was the catalyst for the nationwide strike being pushed. Showed Uber's hand can be swayed with enough opposition, if we stick together.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

observer said:


> Thompson and Espinoza are on Iheart radio, let me see if I can link it.


Thanks. I'm loading the app on my phone right now.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

andaas said:


> While Abe may not be well spoken, I'm beginning to think he's not the worst party involved in all of these accusations. Yes, he does let his emotion take over when speaking and probably jumped the gun on properly organizing the strike without input from others first - but he *did* get the ball rolling and *has* built a lot of traction among drivers across the country.
> This strike WILL happen, drivers WILL be heard.


Definitely not well spoken. I agree there.
It is partly for that reason I have felt uncomfortable having him as the spokesperson. He has a chip on his shoulder with Uber, but doesn't come across as very wise.
I'd rather someone like chi1cabby be that spokesperson than Abe. However if Abe has other advisers, I'd like to know who they are and what their thoughts are.
He mentioned talking with other _"leaders"_... who were they and who determined they were 'leaders' of any group of drivers? Do the drivers in those areas agree with that assessment?

Independent contractors like Uber drivers by definition have no leadership structure. Therefore anyone named a leader or spokesperson, should have been named as a consensus, not arbitrarily by one person.
Many people were talking about a strike before Abe brought it up. THAT is why it had momentum, it was already buzzing in their minds - the _'mental infrastructure' _had already begun to be laid.
However, the more he talked in that video, the more I questioned his logic.
I'm sure he is a good guy. Just do not feel comfortable with him doing any kind of negotiations, at least not alone.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> You're absolutely right. Let's not forget the Dallas UberBlack driver's who banded together in very small numbers. While they weren't successful with all their demands, they managed to reverse Uber's decision to make them accept X request. That was big. I feel like that was the catalyst for the nationwide strike being pushed. Showed Uber's hand can be swayed with enough opposition, if we stick together.


Yes it was a catalyst and why Abe's mention of specific dates, gained momentum.
However, if you look at the demands they brought to the table and what they left the table with... you see why we should NOT duplicate their example.
While those UberBlack drivers DID create quite an image, with 200-300 Black SUVs rolling in downtown AND they DID make sure to get media coverage before hand;
their demands flopped for the most part, resulting in only the option to 'opt out' of ANY UberX requests.

That cannot and should not happen again, or else this entire protest / boycott is for little to nothing. As others have stated, few will take us (drivers) seriously again if we do not bring our A Game. (Not Uber, Not the general public, Nor other drivers, esp those currently sitting on the fence). Past failed efforts have already tempered the support from both drivers and the general public ("_there they go again..."_)


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> You're absolutely right. Let's not forget the Dallas UberBlack driver's who banded together in very small numbers. While they weren't successful with all their demands, they managed to reverse Uber's decision to make them accept X request. That was big. I feel like that was the catalyst for the nationwide strike being pushed. Showed Uber's hand can be swayed with enough opposition, if we stick together.


I agree dallas drivers started this new push. Look at this headline.

*http://www.dallasobserver.com/news/uber-caves-in-fight-with-drivers-7616654*


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

LOL It still cracks me up that Uber thought people would enjoy giving $5 rides to plebs in their $60,000+ cars.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober, or anyone else, can you please post this thread on UberDrivers Sub Reddit.
Thanx!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

This is where I stand:

*NYC regulators set the example other cities should follow by demanding minimum rates that both Uber and Lyft must follow in order to operate in their city. *
_Look at the rates for NYC *$2.15/mile *and *$0.40/min*, no SRF, *$3 base*, *$8 min fare*, *$10 cancel fee*. 
That is 250% higher than DFW per mile and 400% higher per minute.

That should be our template on how to do it in other cities, adjusting for cost of living, however not by too much.

THAT is the primary concern: *Rates so low, they are unsustainable for drivers.* 
Low rates FORCE drivers to cherry pick and focus on surge pricing to make ends meet, yet Uber threatens deactivation for cherry picking.
As Independent contractors, that is within our right to do in order to remain efficient and effective, esp if they lower rates so low that it is no longer sustainable.

This strike, should be an example of what may come in the future on a larger scale if Uber does not comply. _
*It should be an example of solidarity between drivers. *
_It should remind Uber that without drivers, they are just a company with a useless app. 
You do not treat your seasoned drivers like disposable waste, ready to be replaced by a pool of new drivers that don't know the realities of the business yet.

I think the goals of the strike should be scaled down a bit, at least for THIS event. 
I think they should keep it simple, keep it positive, and DEFINITELY do NOT target other drivers who are not participating. 
Those drivers have valid concerns about why they don't want to jump on board just yet. 
Past efforts have fallen flat and some of the discussions lately have gone off the deep end.

So those who are willing, help show them what this is about. _
*Stand united and do it right. *
_Focus on very specific concerns and make sure the message you send, is* CLEAR...*_
_Not only to Uber, but the general public, government regulators, and other drivers. _
_Make sure they understand _*we are not divided *_- _*that all drivers want fair pricing and want to be treated like Independent Partners, just as our title states. *
_
*Our success is Uber's success and for the betterment of the transportation industry as a whole. *
That is not only good for Uber and drivers, but also good for the general public, and city governments.
_
Peace.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

^^^^
Good points, I can't argue with that!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uber Man says Abe was manipulating the surge and trying to scam the system. Does anyone have any proof of this?


It's an app. Scam away. You can't cut it and if you did it wouldn't bleed


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

mystysue said:


> I do not think its right to get the fake phones and placing fake calls to other drivers.
> I see nothing but problems and bad karma coming from that..
> (and to me in my advanced age, I find the fake phones and ride orders to seem very childish and such)


At my advanced age, I remember a time when scabs would have the crap beat out of them. I think requesting a ride and then canceling is a minor annoyance compared to a hospital stay.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

There have been a few calls to strike over the past year but so far this one is getting the most traction. While this particular call to strike may amount to nothing it is paving the way to a future successful protest. At some point drivers will most likely organize and one of these days it will affect uber and they will have to deal with it.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Goober, or anyone else, can you please post this thread on UberDrivers Sub Reddit.
> Thanx!


I posted a link to this thread on reddit but the admin deleted it.


----------



## Abe Husein (Sep 1, 2015)

wow, a lot of great comments in here. This is my first time in this site. People kept sending me links to it so I thought I would check it out. Drivers may not agree with parts of the strike, but the fact is, this is the biggest nation wide uber strike to date. This is what we have to work with. We should all seize the moment and unite as one to accomplish a greater future for all drivers. This isn't about me, it's about Uber mis treating drivers. Let stay united and show Uber we are not going to just keep rolling over and let them walk all over us!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberLou said:


> More to come about this "guy" that no one knows anything about yet is willing to follow. I am ready for when the cards come falling down.
> 
> This is not the right time, this is not the right guy to represent us. UberFreedom my ass.


While I support people stopping work to send a message, I KNEW this guy stunk. He's NOT EVEN an Uber driver. I would NOT be shocked if he's setting up a MEMBERSHIP and FEE "Union" to grab power. Like a preacher or car salesman. Let me guess, the crowdfunding is coming.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> wow, a lot of great comments in here. This is my first time in this site. People kept sending me links to it so I thought I would check it out. Drivers may not agree with parts of the strike, but the fact is, this is the biggest nation wide uber strike to date. This is what we have to work with. We should all seize the moment and unite as one to accomplish a greater future for all drivers. This isn't about me, it's about Uber mis treating drivers. Let stay united and show Uber we are not going to just keep rolling over and let them walk all over us!


I think the consensus is that you got the ball rolling, but we need co ordination in each city. You don't have enough street cred to speak for us all. Are somewhat voletile but your message resonated. I have volunteered to co ordinate for Sacramento. See that city sub forum.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> While I support people stopping work to send a message, I KNEW this guy stunk. He's NOT EVEN an Uber driver. I would NOT be shocked if he's setting up a MEMBERSHIP and FEE "Union" to grab power. Like a preacher or car salesman. Let me guess, the crowdfunding is coming.


He did have a Go Fund Me account but took it down because of all the push back.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Freedom Dispels False Allegations
*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou please excuse my directness, but I think that you're now engaging in a smear campaign against Uber Freedom to deter other Drivers from supporting the #UberSTRIKE.


UberLou said:


> To be fair there is a number of negative articles about him as well.
> 
> http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?p=1899
> 
> http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?p=3071





chi1cabby said:


> *To be fair*, UberLou?
> *GIN*truth apparently is a site started by Kevin Trudeau himself in 2013 before he was sent off to jail.
> *http://gintruth.com/gnt/wpver/?page_id=164*
> 
> View attachment 14330





UberLou said:


> He did have a Go Fund Me account but took it down because of all the push back.


 Even if that were true, there is Nothing Wrong At All with Uber Freedom starting a Go Fund Me page.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> UberLou please excuse my directness, but I think that you're now engaging in a smear campaign against Uber Freedom to deter other Drivers from supporting the #UberSTRIKE.
> 
> Even if that were true, there is Nothing Wrong At All with Uber Freedom starting a Go Fund Me page.


 Chi you have my word as a man that I saw the videos he posted with direct threats. I have followed him for months. I only wish I saved them since people only believe physical evidence. I'm sorry you feel that way. I know he is a bad guy. I'm trying just to have people be very careful here. I respect you immensely but I think you have to much faith in this guy.

At this point I'll just put my faith in God and pray he guides the way.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Freedom Dispels False Allegations*


Sorry, but I am going to play Devil's advocate here...

_"There is no logical reason not to strike"_
Says the guy that has nothing to lose (because he was already deactivated). If Uber deactivates any drivers who participate (whether they can be identified is certainly a question to be debated ). Some people RELY on this income every week and 3 (of the BUSIEST) days can seriously impact them. Switching to Lyft sounds good on the outside and I am all for supporting them, however we have yet to see whether there will be sufficient requests to make comparable income.

There are a lot of reasons why people would not strike, including that they simply do not think it will have any impact.
Yes, I am defending those who question the logic. There have been many previous strikes with little to no success.
There is plenty of reason to question THIS strike.

You say it is "_far more coordinated"_... Based on WHAT?
You say look "_how big it has grown in 6 days"_. Mostly due in part to the internet and the ability to share information.
Plenty of FB pages and online forums out there that Uber drivers and riders read. Tapping into that will help the spread quite quickly.
The DFW UberBlack protest and media coverage was a major catalyst.

Aside from the plan to simply Uber Off on specific dates, what are the other coordination pieces?
The only other thing you discussed was the fake accounts plan... which quite a few disagree with.

*Where is the plan? *Where is the aftermath? What happens during/after the strike?
What are you measuring to determine success or failure? What message are we sending and are you considering how the public will interpret it?

You say this is about unity, not division. Yet you refer to those who do not participate as scabs.
You say it's not about you, yet you have elected yourself the leader; but do not embody leadership qualities some (myself included) would follow.

I'll stop there for now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou I'm just learning about Abe Husein on the fly. I don't know him and can't really vouch for him.
I believe you that you saw video of him advocating threats of violence in the past. But he is not advocating that anymore.

But most importantly, Uber Freedom is not #UberSTRIKE. The Drivers themselves are. It's upto the Drivers, acting together in their Local Markets, to adapt & shape it to their liking.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

A less agressive way is to order an uber with regular account. Make the driver wait 4 min for you when he arrives. Then get in, ask them to start the trip, then say you're waiting on a friend. Wait for 10 minutes silently. Then say sorry, he just texted me, he is afraid to get on an uber today because of the stike.
This will cost you 3.50
The drivers gets a good earning potential ☺ of 2 dollars.
You can stretch it further if you want. That keeps the driver off the road and informs him passively of the strike.

Thi will be more effective if striking drivers do it at an agreed upon time.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> UberLou I'm just learning about Abe Husein on the fly. I don't know him and can't really vouch for him.
> I believe you that you saw video of him advocating threats of violence in the passed. But he is not advocating that anymore.
> 
> But most importantly, Uber Freedom is not #UberSTRIKE. The Drivers themselves are. It's upto the Drivers, acting together in their Local Markets, to adapt & shape it to their liking.


Abe is a man of many faces, he is like a politician that goes with what people want to hear. I don't believe he is in this for all drivers, he is very butt-hurt that Uber terminated him and wants revenge, however I agree with you that this is above Abe. In my opinion however he cast us into something to soon and not very well orchestrated. It is about the drivers now but are we truly ready? Are we going to be taken seriously.

I agree with KJorns post and glad he posted it, he put in into better words than I did.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

just drive said:


> A less agressive way is to order an uber with regular account. Make the driver wait 4 min for you when he arrives. Then get in, ask them to start the trip, then say you're waiting on a friend. Wait for 10 minutes silently. Then say sorry, he just texted me, he is afraid to get on an uber today because of the stike.
> This will cost you 3.50
> The drivers gets a good earning potential ☺ of 2 dollars.
> You can stretch it further if you want. That keeps the driver off the road and informs him passively of the strike.
> ...


Don't forget to leave some Uber Strike fliers in the seat back pockets for later passengers. That way later passengers can ask the driver about the strike and why he is not participating.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Sorry, but I am going to play Devil's advocate here...
> 
> _"There is no logical reason not to strike"_
> Says the guy that has nothing to lose (because he was already deactivated). If Uber deactivates any drivers who participate (whether they can be identified is certainly a question to be debated ). Some people RELY on this income every week and 3 (of the BUSIEST) days can seriously impact them. Switching to Lyft sounds good on the outside and I am all for supporting them, however we have yet to see whether there will be sufficient requests to make comparable income.
> ...


I wish I posted what you said above instead of the approach I have taken, yes it appears that I am attacking Abe. I look at him as the guy that got us into something to soon.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I personally don't feel like this is too soon. The timing needed to come relatively swiftly after the recent Dallas UberBlack driver strikes/protests and partial success. Believe it or not, while Abe may not be the most well spoken and organized person - his experience in exposing GIN several years ago is something that has helped the #uberstrike cause. He has taken this message in under a week and built some momentum with some local and soon national news coverage.

We, as drivers, need to use this opportunity to get our message heard.

At this point, this strike is going to happen. It's success or failure will very likely be a measure of future protests. If this strike falls flat on its face, I have my doubts that any future ability to organize on a large scale (at least by UberX/XL drivers) will occur.

There are TWO FULL WEEKS until the strike. That provides time to refine the message, reach out to more drivers, and ensure success now and a voice later.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

NC uber drivers created a website to link in drivers across the nation and allow them to strike together. Here's the site OffThePath.org


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> If Uber deactivates any drivers who participate (whether they can be identified is certainly a question to be debated ).


Although it's possible that Uber may have deactivated drivers for participating in past protests, I've never heard of it actually happening. And I pay close attention to such things. I think Uber may be very leary of deactivating any protesting Drivers because any reports of it in the media would give Uber a really bad image problem. 
And mass participation in #UberSTRIKE by Drivers gives individual Drivers a sort of immunity in numbers from being deactivated.


KeJorn said:


> There have been many previous strikes with little to no success.


 There was only one attempted national "Protest" on Oct 22, 2014. It resulted in thinly attended protests in LA, SF & NYC.
But #UberSTRIKE has much bigger momentum in comparison. It is because driving for Uber has gotten much worst in the past one year.


KeJorn said:


> You say it is "_far more coordinated"_... Based on WHAT?
> You say look "_how big it has grown in 6 days"_.


#UberSTRIKE is not coordinated. I don't think there was much forethought and planning behind it. But it does have momentum, that can't be denied. 


KeJorn said:


> Where is the plan? Where is the aftermath? What happens during/after the strike?
> What are you measuring to determine success or failure? What message are we sending and are you considering how the public will interpret it?


These are exactly the questions that Drivers have to try to get consensus on by coming together locally.

There is NO National #UberSTRIKE Steering Committee to provide leadership to local drivers.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

andaas said:


> I personally don't feel like this is too soon. The timing needed to come relatively swiftly after the recent Dallas UberBlack driver strikes/protests and partial success. Believe it or not, while Abe may not be the most well spoken and organized person - his experience in exposing GIN several years ago is something that has helped the #uberstrike cause. He has taken this message in under a week and built some momentum with some local and soon national news coverage.
> We, as drivers, need to use this opportunity to get our message heard.
> At this point, this strike is going to happen. It's success or failure will very likely be a measure of future protests. If this strike falls flat on its face, I have my doubts that any future ability to organize on a large scale (at least by UberX/XL drivers) will occur.
> There are TWO FULL WEEKS until the strike. That provides time to refine the message, reach out to more drivers, and ensure success now and a voice later.


It's not too soon for a strike of sorts.
I think his expectations are off for the time allotted and the mixed opinions on this strike. There is MUCH to sort out in a small time frame.
Which is why changing the focus (expectations - definition of success) to something more along: _Solidarity; Look at the numbers of those that participated.._. vice _these are the demands they agreed to_ - because I do not think we will have sufficient impact to exact the demands that are displayed on the posters. At least not YET. We should focus on building the movement. This strike would be a KEY way to _rally the troops_ and show progress (in terms of support). But if the expectations are how many demands were met, we are likely to be disappointed this time around.

Our primary goal should be to send a clear message that we are unhappy and to show solidarity. Our future steps (and continued growth, including those still on the fence) will allow us to negotiate better terms.

Because we still have 2 weeks remaining, we need to be asking these kind of questions in hopes to get that message refined.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Question: _Do you think the global market for Uber is large enough that they will shrug off any strikes in the US market?
_
Being an international company, they DO have considerable revenue from places that are not striking. That should be considered.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These are exactly the questions that Drivers have to try to get consensus on by coming together locally.
> There is NO National #UberSTRIKE Steering Committee to provide leadership to local drivers.


This is actually very important and something not really discussed.
Each locale needs to have some kind of followup planned.

However, I think having a central guidance / or at least pooling information and examples from other cities, would be useful.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber will fight like hell to keep the rates down and fight against our rights. I think it's important everyone joins in #Uberstrike or whatever the hashtag is by turning off there phones and protesting digitally via ride cancels through OffThePath.org site and physically in person at uber offices and town halls/capitols etc


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

The leaders in various locals need to have a national meeting similar to conference calls. Can the FB IM handle more than 2 ppl?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> We should be looking to NYC for the example of how to raise rates to reasonable levels. I also believe they do not have a SRF applied... not sure why.


The reason NYC has no SRF is that UberX requires commercial vehicle registration, commercial drivers license, and commercial insurance to operate. So arguably, the $2.15/mile they get probably results in sub-minimum wage after expenses.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn "3 (of the BUSIEST) days can seriously impact them. Switching to Lyft sounds good on the outside and I am all forsupporting them, however we have yet to see whether there will be sufficient requests to make comparable income."
I understand from Old Rocker that this is the weekend for National League playoffs.

I believe that drivers who do drive for whatever reason should not be hassled.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> The leaders in various locals need to have a national meeting similar to conference calls. Can the FB IM handle more than 2 ppl?


Good idea, like a representative concule...each strike leader can call in and desscuss strategy. Here is a site we can use the name is fitting https://www.uberconference.com


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

andaas said:


> The reason NYC has no SRF is that UberX requires commercial vehicle registration, commercial drivers license, and commercial insurance to operate. So arguably, the $2.15/mile they get probably results in sub-minimum wage after expenses.


I dunno, they say drivers will make _"$20,000 IN NET FARES IN JUST 3 MONTHS, GUARANTEED"_
Plus a $500 sign up bonus which should help offset the entry costs (TLC licensing etc)
http://www.driveubernyc.com/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Question: _Do you think the global market for Uber is large enough that they will shrug off any strikes in the US market?_


U.S. is the most important market to Uber. U.S. is the only market where UberX is firmly established, and it's mostly at terms/regulations dictated by Uber.
UberX/UberPOP's future, and regulations on it, outside of the U.S. is up in the air.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I think there may also be a percentage taxed that goes directly to the city on top of Uber's 20%. Still, I'm with you, I'd rather "suffer" at $2.15/mile than the $0.85 you and I are trying to work with, lol.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Good idea, like a representative concule...each strike leader can call in and desscuss strategy. Here is a site we can use the name is fitting https://www.uberconference.com


So there you have it. *Each city, start collaborating and collectively decide on spokespersons / group leaders for your area.
*
Try to keep the egos out of it... those '_leading'_ are servants.
This is about sharing information, not hording or excluding others.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I vote for KeJorn for DFW! (er, wait, that's Mars, sorry)


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> U.S. is the most important market to Uber. U.S. is the only market where UberX is firmly established, and it's mostly at terms/regulations dictated by Uber.
> UberX/UberPOP's future, and regulations on it, outside of the U.S. is up in the air.


Yet Uber once said a city in China was the #1 city in the world (for Uber) and that China's market trumps the US (for obvious reasons - 1.357 billion Chinese)...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> "$20,000 IN NET FARES IN JUST 3 MONTHS, GUARANTEED"


You can deduct 36% in Uber's commission, Black Car Fund & Sales Tax right off the top. So Uber's really guaranteeing $12,800 in payouts in 3 months. And that's before NYC UberX Drivers expenses.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

andaas said:


> I vote for KeJorn for DFW! (er, wait, that's Mars, sorry)


Ha!

I may not be the best choice for many reasons. Though I will certainly aid in any way I can.
This is definitely the kind of thing I get interested in, provided I can still pay my bills.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You can deduct 36% in Uber's commission, Black Car Fund & Sales Tax right off the top. So Uber's really guaranteeing $12,800 in payouts in 3 months. And that's before NYC UberX Drivers expenses.


They did say NET fares...

I dunno.. I see NYC Uber and Lyft drivers posting $1500-$2500 per week (net - after Uber's cut)..
Do we have anyone here that works in NYC?

BTW, $2300/week is in line with the $30,000 net in 3 months claim...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Yet Uber once said a city in China was the #1 city in the world and that China's market trumps the US (for obvious reasons - a billion Chinese)...


Sorry we're getting off topic here. 

The New Uber #1 City is Chengdu. But that's based on number of trips. 
*~30% UberCHINA rides are fake rides.*
Uber loses $2 for every $1 in revenue in China.
Anyone interested, please read:

*The truth about Uber in China*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Abe is a man of many faces, he is like a politician that goes with what people want to hear. I don't believe he is in this for all drivers, he is very butt-hurt that Uber terminated him and wants revenge, however I agree with you that this is above Abe. In my opinion however he cast us into something to soon and not very well orchestrated. It is about the drivers now but are we truly ready? Are we going to be taken seriously.
> 
> I agree with KJorns post and glad he posted it, he put in into better words than I did.


Aim, aim,

Aim, aim,

Aim......


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> NC uber drivers created a website to link in drivers across the nation and allow them to strike together. Here's the site OffThePath.org


I am gonna say this one last time.
*DO NOT MESS WITH OTHER DRIVERS*

If you do, you WILL create enemies.
It may even lead to violence.

You want closer to 100% participation, then earn their RESPECT and TRUST.
Any leader worth his salt, understands this, LEADERSHIP 101

Disrespecting drivers, thinking you have ANY authority or right to disrupt their work, shame them, or even cause physical altercations (yes, we have witnesses who saw your post about rocks and dog crap before you deleted it) will ONLY result in anger, violence, and a huge divide between drivers. They will never follow you.

Abe Husein, you should step down from this strike.
You are a liability to it.

You have created a road block to unity between all drivers.
STOP PITTING DRIVERS AGAINST DRIVERS.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I am gonna say this one last time.
> *DO NOT MESS WITH OTHER DRIVERS*
> 
> I implore you to rethink your strategy.
> ...


So what do you recommend be done with scabs?

At on time in American history we knew how to deal with scabs but things are different now. There was a time that when NYC cab drivers went on strike and no driver would dare to drive. A few years ago NYC cab drivers had a strike and damn few drivers participated. Unthinkable 40 years ago.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Abe is a man of many faces, he is like a politician that goes with what people want to hear. I don't believe he is in this for all drivers, he is very butt-hurt that Uber terminated him and wants revenge, however I agree with you that this is above Abe. In my opinion however he cast us into something to soon and not very well orchestrated. It is about the drivers now but are we truly ready? Are we going to be taken seriously.
> 
> I agree with KJorns post and glad he posted it, he put in into better words than I did.


Aim,aim

Aim, aim

Lets keep aiming...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Most successful people and businesses fire first, aim last.

They work out problems as they go along.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Got a *Retweet from Occupy Wall Street* (@OccupyWallStNYC) with it's 195K followers.
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649625177924341760*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

observer said:


> Aim,aim
> 
> Aim, aim
> 
> Lets keep aiming...


I know you think you are saying something.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lepke said:


> So what do you recommend be done with scabs?
> 
> At on time in American history we knew how to deal with scabs but things are different now. There was a time that when NYC cab drivers went on strike and no driver would dare to drive. A few years ago NYC cab drivers had a strike and damn few drivers participated. Unthinkable 40 years ago.


Well # 1, stop referring to them as scabs.
These are not taxi drivers.
It might be one thing if you are part of a union and you then choose not to strike when your entire union has made that decision..
However in today's world, I doubt that would be a smart plan, even in a union.

NONE of these drivers signed up to get into protests and strikes. Respect their right to choose.
The guy taking the _'leadership'_ role on this strike has not been an Uber driver for some time. 
Not every driver agrees with his pitch, let alone his convoluted plans to disrupt drivers.
Anyone who understands true leadership, know that isn't going to unite anyone and only create more division. 
It will likely incite anger and possibly violence.
You have NO AUTHORITY to mess with them, just because they disagree with your agenda and tactics.
That is THEIR right.
Respect it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Dissension much?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER DRIVERS ARE PLANNING THE BIGGEST STRIKE IN UBER HISTORY*
*https://hacked.com/uber-drivers-planning-biggest-strike-uber-history/*


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

observer said:


> Most successful people and businesses fire first, aim last.
> They work out problems as they go along.


So I place you inside a dark room with a bow and arrow. I tell you the target is somewhere on one of the walls.
Show me how successful you are at hitting the target.
You can't HIT the target, if you cannot even see it to even AIM at it.
Shooting from the hip (like in the dark) often leads to dead innocent people.

Now, perhaps you mean, do not spend TOO much time AIMING...
Now that is a different situation and analogy.
It doesn't take long to determine WHAT your target is and decide how you will hit that target (your aim).
But it does take a little time to do. The better you are at aiming, the faster you become at hitting your target.
It is a SKILLSET.

Learn to aim, and you will become more proficient at it.
Any successful business person knows this.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Well # 1, stop referring to them as scabs.
> These are not taxi drivers.
> It might be one thing if you are part of a union and you then choose not to strike when your entire union has made that decision..
> However in today's world, I doubt that would be a smart plan, even in a union.
> ...


If you work during a strike you're a scab. That's how I was brought up. I will most likely work during the strike and I know by doing so I will be a scab and deserve the inconvenience of having rides canceled on me. But if I do work during the strike at least I know I'm a scab.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Dissension much?
> 
> View attachment 14405


Nothing is stopping that person from working with his original group and creating order in the chaos. We have momentum, we are getting press. NOW IS THE TIME.

Stop whining about Abe, at least the guy has put some legs on this thing. If Seth Miller has a better message and can provide better leadership, all he has to do is step up. We've got 15 days to work out the kinks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Most successful people and businesses fire first, aim last.

They work out problems as they go along.


KeJorn said:


> So I place you inside a dark room with a bow and arrow. I tell you the target is somewhere on one of the walls.
> Show me how successful you are at hitting the target.
> You can't HIT the target, if you cannot even see it to even AIM at it.
> Shooting from the hip (like in the dark) often leads to dead innocent people.
> ...


The problem is most people, myself included, spend too much time aiming.

Sometimes you just need to get things rolling.


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

Lepke said:


> So what do you recommend be done with scabs?
> 
> At on time in American history we knew how to deal with scabs but things are different now. There was a time that when NYC cab drivers went on strike and no driver would dare to drive. A few years ago NYC cab drivers had a strike and damn few drivers participated. Unthinkable 40 years ago.


I drive in the DFW market.

name call all you want sir,

cross that line and it and will end badly for you and anyone that crosses that line.

( thats what i read when you say " So what do you recommend be done with scabs" ?

log off in protest .. have fun with that ,.

**** with me and you will be dealt with in a manner that you will not approve of.

i ask that all "participants" keep that in mind .

do with your little protest as you wish.

follow abe Husseins suggestions ( that have now been deleted ) and you will find your self asking the question " was this worth it ? "

just throwing that out there .

research the man you all seem to be blindly following .

be careful where he leads you.
if he leads you to turn off your app in protest ..... meh..

if he leads you to ( actions he posted and deleted )
gentlemen
it will end badly for you.

basicly

keep our hands rocks and dogshit to your self and this will be uneventful

carry on with your poorly lead unorganized protest

the DFW black protest
was loud 
was one voice 
was visible with caravans of black SUVS from DFW airport to the Lamar office
it was beautiful

this is none of that ,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

aaadock said:


> basicly
> 
> keep our hands rocks and dogshit to your self and this will be uneventful


Find a post on this forum where anyone is advocating violence or damaging non striking Drivers cars.
The worst that has been suggested on the Forum is ordering and cancelling rides during the strike. I doubt that many Drivers will actually follow through on it.

Abe Husein isn't speaking for the Drivers on this forum. He IS NOT the leader of #UberSTRIKE. He is the guy who got the ball rolling. He is not the voice of Uber Drivers. The Drivers themselves are.

It's Dallas Drivers themselves who'll speak for themselves by their words and actions. Abe Husein is not claiming to be the voice of Dallas Drivers. He is merely the guy who picked the Oct 16-18 weekend as the #UberSTRIKE date. He made a video about it and created an* #UberSTRIKE Event Page* on FB.

It's the Buy-in from the Drivers that has given #UberSTRIKE, the traction it's gained so far.

Drivers have to take ownership of ‪#‎UberSTRIKE‬ by trying to reach consensus amongst themselves based on the conditions in their Local Markets.

#UberSTRIKE is not about Abe Husein.

Reach out to other Drivers in your market like these Drivers are trying to doing:

Dallas
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dfw-uberstrike-city-representatives.38154/

Sacramento
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sacto-strike-co-ordinator.38076/

Connecticut
https://uberpeople.net/threads/national-strike-get-on-board.38061/

Tampa
https://uberpeople.net/threads/drivers-of-tampa-your-input-on-the-strike.37926/

Boston
https://uberpeople.net/threads/nation-wide-strike.37925/

Houston
https://uberpeople.net/threads/houston-drivers-unite-national-uber-strike-oct-16-18.37917/


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

aaadock said:


> I drive in the DFW market.
> 
> name call all you want sir,
> 
> ...


I realize that most young people these days don't know history. The history of the labor movement in the US is rife with violence. Things may be different today but whenever you have disgruntled workers protesting for better conditions there is the possibility that the workers frustration could be taken out on the scabs. As a probable scab myself, I understand this. All the posturing in the world won't help you when a group of striking workers descend on you with the intent of breaking your legs.


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Find a post on this forum where anyone is advocating violence or damaging non striking Drivers cars.
> The worst that has been suggested on the Forum is ordering and cancelling rides during the strike. I doubt that many Drivers will actually follow through on it.
> 
> Abe Husein isn't speaking for the Drivers on this forum. He IS NOT the leader of #UberSTRIKE. He is the guy who got the ball rolling. He is not the voice of Uber Drivers. The Drivers themselves are.
> ...


what i refer to is not on this forum but it was posted from the abe hussiens facebook account by abe himself.
it has since been deleted

i stand behind my accusations that he made the comments and will even have you contact me via phone if needed

that SOB is shit stirring and deleting his posts

i have a day job and do nothing but follow that waste of oxygen .,

i did not nor do i claim it was said here.

but if the freaking NATIONAL self proclaimed leader is posting that shit then it need to be known.

and i stand behind that

when that asshole legal action with the national labor relation board rules in his favor on his legal action agaisnt uber he will take his steeltment and run leaving all of us to clean up his mess,.

he has proclaimed himself the leader of this strike

and is loudly saying so himself.

the leadership of this protest needs to reach out to him and make clear he is not part of this if he indeed is not .


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

Lepke said:


> .. All the posturing in the world won't help you when a group of striking workers descend on you with the intent of breaking your legs.


maybe not in Jersey..

Thank god for Texas and its OUTSTANDING self defense laws and CHLs

so participants of this strike.. if your intent is to break my legs.. as mentioned above
i say again.. it will end badly for you .

just log off your app and leave it at that.

lets not make this ugly..

bless your little heart


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I heard about the strike before I heard about anyone that started it. So I think the strike is bigger than any one person.

I have a few concerns, 2 general and one personal..

My general concerns are that we all know Uber chews thru and hires a bunch of drivers. I think new drivers are less likely to strike.

Also will markets and should markets (like mine) with decent rates strike?

My personal concern is that my dad just had a heart operation and may not live to much longer. I am going to visit him the 12th thru 15th. That means the only days I can work are the strike days. I have a family also so there couldn't be worse weekend for me to strike.
I am way prodriver so I answered the poll wait and see. I just don't know if it will be successful in my town if I'm the only one striking. I have a feeling this won't be the last one. Things won't be good in my town for ever.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lepke said:


> All the posturing in the world won't help you when a group of striking workers descend on you with the intent of breaking your legs.


There is NO ROOM for making any posts that even suggest that harm may come to the non striking Drivers.

Uber Drivers are not part of any union. They are not even part of any formal or informal Drivers Association. And #UberSTRIKE is merely a protest or a work stoppage by Independent Contractors. It is not manning the Picket Lines like union strikes.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is NO ROOM for making any posts that even suggest that harm may come to the non striking Drivers.
> 
> Uber Drivers are not part of any union. They are not even part of any formal or informal Drivers Association. And #UberSTRIKE is merely a protest or a work stoppage by Independent Contractors. It is not manning the Picket Lines like union strikes.


Can you say the word "Scab" should be taken out of the equation, chi? I don't think there should be a label on anybody regardless of which side they choose on this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is NO ROOM for making any posts that even suggest that harm may come to the non striking Drivers.
> 
> Uber Drivers are not part of any union. They are not even part of any formal or informal Drivers Association. And #UberSTRIKE is merely a protest or a work stoppage by Independent Contractors. It is not manning the Picket Lines like union strikes.


this event needs to desperately distance itself from abe hussien
his facebook post include throwing dog shit at drivers 
also rocks. ---- these post have now been deleted

so someone needs to put up a wall between uber freedom and this strike

because a large number of people here are also on facebook groups.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone throwing rocks will be arrested or get beat up. Uber is all over. Striking drivers can't cover a whole city. If they are in a certain strike area drivers that chose to work just need avoid that area. 
Now fake pings might make it annoying to work but not impossible. 

You know who really loves this strike? Cab drivers.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

aaadock said:


> so someone needs to put up a wall between uber freedom and this strike


I'm hoping those walls will start to take form in the next day or so.



Adbam said:


> You know who really loves this strike? Cab drivers.


And Lyft, perhaps?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Can you say the word "Scab" should be taken out of the equation, chi?


IMO, Uber Drivers are come in all shapes and sizes. The two obvious big categories are full timers for whom Uber Driving is the Primary income, and part timers for whom Uber Driving is a Supplemental income.

Any Drivers from any category who choose to not support the #UberSTRIKE for whatever reason, are NOT SCABS. They have their own very good and personal reasons for not joining the strike.

I respect their personal reasons and choice for not joining the strike.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I agree with chi1cabby - we should reach out to and try to educate drivers that continue driving during the strike (not all Uber drivers will have heard about it); and leave those that choose to work through it to do what they want to do.

Just know that those of us who DO strike are doing this to improve things for ALL DRIVERS - including those who continue to drive.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> IMO, Uber Drivers are come in all shapes and sizes. The two obvious big categories are full timers for whom Uber Driving is the Primary income, and part timers for whom Uber Driving is a Supplemental income.
> 
> Any Drivers from any category who choose to not support the #UberSTRIKE for whatever reason, are NOT SCABS. They have their own very good and personal reasons for not joining the strike.
> 
> I respect their personal reasons and choice for not joining the strike.


Good point, I do this strictly part-time weekends during the drunk shifts. I use the money to keep my kids in sports. I suppose if this was my bread and butter I may feel differently about the strike (except for the fake rider requests, I would never agree to that).


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

andaas said:


> I'm hoping those walls will start to take form in the next day or so.
> 
> And Lyft, perhaps?


One day I will share my theory on Lyft actually being owned by Uber.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Find a post on this forum where anyone is advocating violence or damaging non striking Drivers cars.
> The worst that has been suggested on the Forum is ordering and cancelling rides during the strike. I doubt that many Drivers will actually follow through on it.


This is what I asked the other day
@money time ....... Question.... What do you mean about a warning flyer??
warn them about what"????

....
and this was the answer I got from money time
...........................
Warn them if they dont participate in the strike, We can take care of them. Like eggs, tomatoes. Jammers, false pings , waiting for them when they arrive to pick up and cancel...i will personally do it friday night .hwd blv x las palmas. They cant benefit when we fight.if they want to do lyft thats fine but not uber.
Agree??????:


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

When Uber lowers prices so does lyft so I think it would be a little hypocritical to strike one but work the other.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Its is comments like the one I posted above that are moving my support away from this "strike" in the way it is planned


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Adbam said:


> When Uber lowers prices so does lyft so I think it would be a little hypocritical to strike one but work the other.


In my Market Lyft has $6 mins and cancellations and of course a tip option. They are almost already at the demands for Uber.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Adbam said:


> When Uber lowers prices so does lyft so I think it would be a little hypocritical to strike one but work the other.


The strike is targeting the market leader in the transportation network business. While Lyft is not a current target, it doesn't mean that won't change in the future.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

mystysue said:


> This is what I asked the other day
> @money time ....... Question.... What do you mean about a warning flyer??
> warn them about what"????
> 
> ...





mystysue said:


> Its is comments like the one I posted above that are moving my support away from this "strike" in the way it is planned


I don't know the context of your post, where your questions were asked, or answered?

Nobody on this forum has voiced support for eggs/tomatoes, etc. There is mixed (although waning) support for false pings, etc.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

UberLou said:


> In my Market Lyft has $6 mins and cancellations and of course a tip option. They are almost already at the demands for Uber.


What's the per mile?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mystysue said:


> This is what I asked the other day
> money time ....... Question.... What do you mean about a warning flyer??
> warn them about what"????
> 
> ...


Thanx for bringing up the post by money time. He's been put on notice to stop making threats or suggestions of violence or damage to non striking Drivers cars.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nation-wide-uber-driver-strike.37361/page-11#post-500442


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Adbam said:


> What's the per mile?


That is where it is lacking at $1.00 a mile and $.15 a minute. I think the tipping option is the key thing that Uber should meet the drivers on. With Lyft I almost always earn more tips than the 20% Lyft takes. I think if Uber allowed tipping half the issues would be non-issues.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

andaas said:


> I agree with chi1cabby - we should reach out to and try to educate drivers that continue driving during the strike (not all Uber drivers will have heard about it)


It would be more effective to actually try to reach drivers who are not on the Forum or FB boards before the strike dates.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

andaas said:


> I don't know the context of your post, where your questions were asked, or answered?
> 
> Nobody on this forum has voiced support for eggs/tomatoes, etc. There is mixed (although waning) support for false pings, etc.


Nation wide Uber driver strike.

That is the link to the post..
it was post number 182.

before that He had said he wanted to have flyers to warn drivers..
I asked warn about what..
....
I only reposted this because Chi1cabby .. had stated that he had not seen any post where violence or damage was suggested


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is NO ROOM for making any posts that even suggest that harm may come to the non striking Drivers.
> 
> Uber Drivers are not part of any union. They are not even part of any formal or informal Drivers Association. And #UberSTRIKE is merely a protest or a work stoppage by Independent Contractors. It is not manning the Picket Lines like union strikes.


 I am in no way advocating violence. I am simply pointing out that we have a history in this country in regard to the labor movement. when workers strike passions can run high.

as far as the words scab goes, any driver who works during the strike is a scab and that includes me. I will probably work during the strike and I know what I am which is a scab.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lepke said:


> I realize that most young people these days don't know history. The history of the labor movement in the US is rife with violence. Things may be different today but whenever you have disgruntled workers protesting for better conditions there is the possibility that the workers frustration could be taken out on the scabs. As a probable scab myself, I understand this. All the posturing in the world won't help you when a group of striking workers descend on you with the intent of breaking your legs.


As someone here mentioned earlier, maybe you???, in the old days there was just as much if not more violence instigated by the companies themselves.

Hopefully we as a nation no longer have a need for violence.

However, in the last few decades the rich have STOLEN from the lower and middle class.

My dad was in a union. We lived a middle class life, lived in a good home, never went hungry, had a motorhome, went on vacations, had a lot of "stuff".

In 1977 he made ten dollars an hour plus benefits. Minimum wage today, almost FORTY YEARS LATER, is not ten dollars an hour, let alone any benefits.

This raping of the middle class goes beyond just Uber, corporations and The Few, have too much power.

We need to put our foot down and stop this crazy insanity of a very, very few making money off the labor and sweat of the rest of us.

We need to do this not for ourselves, but for our children.

Protest, Strike, Make your voices heard but do it safely and in a non-violent manner.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Thanx for bringing up the post by money time. He's been put on notice to stop making threats or suggestions of violence or damage to non striking Drivers cars.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/nation-wide-uber-driver-strike.37361/page-11#post-500442


TY..
I was not meaning to actually report anyone tho, so if money time sees this, I hope he knows I was only posting Info.. not tattling lol


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> It would be more effective to actually try to reach drivers who not on the Forum or FB boards before the strike dates.


I'm going to go to the local Lyft driver weekly meet and greet here in Dallas and talk up the strike. I know it's Lyft, but figure there's typically some crossover. I have no clue if any drivers actually attend this thing, but I see it in every weekly Lyft email. (Note how Lyft encourages drivers to network? Uber would *never* condone such a thing, lol).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Abe Husein said:


> wow, a lot of great comments in here. This is my first time in this site. People kept sending me links to it so I thought I would check it out. Drivers may not agree with parts of the strike, but the fact is, this is the biggest nation wide uber strike to date. This is what we have to work with. We should all seize the moment and unite as one to accomplish a greater future for all drivers. This isn't about me, it's about Uber mis treating drivers. Let stay united and show Uber we are not going to just keep rolling over and let them walk all over us!





Abe Husein said:


> *This isn't about me, it's about Uber mis treating drivers. Let stay united and show Uber we are not going to just keep rolling over and let them walk all over us!*


Abe Husein what is SO SET IN STONE about #UberSTRIKE that *you *are unwilling to change in order get support from AFL-CIO?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

andaas said:


> I'm going to go to the local Lyft driver weekly meet and greet here in Dallas and talk up the strike. I know it's Lyft, but figure there's typically some crossover. I have no clue if any drivers actually attend this thing, but I see it in every weekly Lyft email. (Note how Lyft encourages drivers to network? Uber would *never* condone such a thing, lol).


Also don't forget to have them register in this group on FB DFW Uber X/XL/Select unite


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Former KC Uber driver organizing national strike against the rideshare company*
http://m.pitch.com/FastPitch/archiv...-against-the-rideshare-company#CommentsMobile


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Husein what is SO SET IN STONE about #UberSTRIKE that *you *are unwilling to change in order get support from AFL-CIO?
> 
> View attachment 14420


we have momentum we have media coverage. we have unity amongst drivers that are tired of uber's threats and corrupt policies. no turning back. i agree with abe. that would only bring confusion and discord. uber wants us to change the date. who would take us serious if we back out now. it is high time to demonstrate to uber that we are united in this. Uber off!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Husein what is SO SET IN STONE about #UberSTRIKE that *you *are unwilling to change in order get support from AFL-CIO?
> 
> View attachment 14420


Could add AFL-CIO to the mix after this strike date.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Could add AFL-CIO to the mix after this strike date.


This strike is far from being the last, there will be others for sure.


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Husein what is SO SET IN STONE about #UberSTRIKE that *you *are unwilling to change in order get support from AFL-CIO?
> 
> View attachment 14420


"us" abe isnt a driver . there is no "us" 
*for abe there is only being granted employee status to win his case against uber* via the NLRB then he gets his settlement check and we are left with our dicks in our hands


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Adbam said:


> When Uber lowers prices so does lyft so I think it would be a little hypocritical to strike one but work the other.


TIPs bro! TIPS. I love taking lyft pax because of that simple option for them.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

My GOD!! I just read this 8 page thread and my head is about to explode. There is WAY to much thought going into this by some of you members. This isn't a $100,000 job that's at stake. And get over Abe already, WTF.

Either you're with us or you're against us. It's that simple. Uber On or Uber Off.

I choose to Uber Off because I hope something might come of this. The more drivers that stand up and give Travis the bird, the better chance we have. So if nothing gets resolved, what do we do? We either get back in the car and continue to get ****ed or we go find a real job. Damn some of you are frustrating as ****. How hard is it to fight for better conditions for the drivers and you don't have to do anything but sit on your ass for three days. Geesh


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> My GOD!! I just read this 8 page thread and my head is about to explode. There is WAY to much thought going into this by some of you members. This isn't a $100,000 job that's at stake. And get over Abe already, WTF.
> 
> Either you're with us or you're against us. It's that simple. Uber On or Uber Off.
> 
> I choose to Uber Off because I hope something might come of this. The more drivers that stand up and give Travis the bird, the better chance we have. So if nothing gets resolved, what do we do? We either get back in the car and continue to get ****ed or we go find a real job. Damn some of you are frustrating as ****. How hard is it to fight for better conditions for the drivers and you don't have to do anything but sit on your ass for three days. Geesh


uber off!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Disrespecting drivers, thinking you have ANY authority or right to disrupt their work, shame them, or even cause physical altercations (yes, we have witnesses who saw your post about rocks and dog crap before you deleted it) will ONLY result in anger, violence, and a huge divide between drivers. They will never follow you.


I whole-heartedly agree!

It will also result in bad press for drivers. Only a few drivers can make a bad name for Uber drivers as a whole.
*
I understand that Raleigh Durham striking drivers are going to make false requests*.

There are retirees on Social Security and disabled on SSI who drive using the Uber app to supplement their income. There are drivers busting butt to put food on the family table.



Lepke said:


> So what do you recommend be done with scabs?


1. This is NOT a union. Scabs do not exist in this event.
2. Each driver is free to follow his own conscience.

JM2cW


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> My GOD!! I just read this 8 page thread and my head is about to explode. There is WAY to much thought going into this by some of you members. This isn't a $100,000 job that's at stake. And get over Abe already, WTF.
> 
> Either you're with us or you're against us. It's that simple. Uber On or Uber Off.
> 
> I choose to Uber Off because I hope something might come of this. The more drivers that stand up and give Travis the bird, the better chance we have. So if nothing gets resolved, what do we do? We either get back in the car and continue to get ****ed or we go find a real job. Damn some of you are frustrating as ****. How hard is it to fight for better conditions for the drivers and you don't have to do anything but sit on your ass for three days. Geesh


Waaaaaay too many chiefs & not enough indians around here.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm a striker and i do not advocate violence. i did see the comment on facebook by some stupid idiot, but Abe deleted it, rightfully. i believe Abe did the right thing to delete it. no violence. On Oct 16th at 5 pm uber off!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/mad-at-uber-quit.38097/page-3#post-501199*


KeJorn said:


> Abe's ego, at it again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abe Husein had refused my offer of meditation between him & Randy Shear. But Randy Shear had been non responsive as well, so I said "Oh Well", and I let it go.

But now I see that Abe Husein also blew off an offer of meditation by Harry Campbell, The Rideshare Guy, I will not be defending him any longer.

But I'm not going to speak out, or campaign Against, OR campaign For #UberSTRIKE. Because I'm my mind strike was never about Abe Husein. In my thinking strike was always about the Drivers and getting their Grievances heard.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Randy Shear ? Talk about a guy with no credibility. No one in their right mind would dignify that self promoter by being in the same paragraph with him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/mad-at-uber-quit.38097/page-3#post-501199*
> 
> Abe Husein had refused my offer of meditation between him & Randy Shear. But Randy Shear had been non responsive as well, so I said "Oh Well", and I let it go.
> 
> ...


Read what you wrote, "Because in my mind the strike was never about Abe Hussein. In my thinking strike was always *about the drivers and getting their grievances heard*".

Nothing has changed it's still not about Abe. It's about the drivers.

Nice of you to offer mediation between the two, but seeing Randys video, it would have turned into a shouting match.

There could not have been any other result.

Don't give up on the drivers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Abe Husein what is SO SET IN STONE about #UberSTRIKE that *you *are unwilling to change in order get support from AFL-CIO?
> 
> View attachment 14420


We don't need no stinking AFL-CIO because we want to be Real Independent Contractors, not employees.

chi1cabby This strike is no longer about Abe. Move on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> That video is "better"???


He used to drag the same 9 minutes into 20.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You can deduct 36% in Uber's commission, Black Car Fund & Sales Tax right off the top. So Uber's really guaranteeing $12,800 in payouts in 3 months. And that's before NYC UberX Drivers expenses.


In Houston we have a 2% city tax. But it's added on the top and taken off. If I start a trip in houston the minimum is $5.10. Start outside it's $5.00. So my assumption is that any taxes are added in after the calculated fare and don't affect the driver as far as calculating the per mile rate (here $1.10 and 20% or 28 % taken off that).

Are you saying NYC rate includes taxes? Because if not saying take 36% off because of them doesn't make sense.

Unless you are ONLY talking about Uber's "up to" claims and there they include tax. But since those numbers are pulled out of Travis' ass anyway they are meaningless when arguing what rates should be in effect in NYC vs. any other market.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry we're getting off topic here.
> 
> The New Uber #1 City is Chengdu. But that's based on number of trips.
> *~30% UberCHINA rides are fake rides.*
> ...


How come we can't copy the Chinese and have all these fake trips?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby - abe actually responded. i personally agree with his response. abe essentially is saying that it's a waste of time to talk with a guy who doesn't even support the movement. uber man has turned his back on us. i agree. uber man has been doing you tube videos for a long time now. he has never set a date for a strike. uber man is not willing to lead. he just wants publicity. uber man is nobody. he actually sells uber merchandise. a lot of you didn't know that. (the uber signs that light up). he has an agreement with uber. he is bias and doesn't have the freedom to stand up to uber because of that agreement. uber man will do everything in his power to disrupt our movement. you already seen in his video...he made false accusations about abe. abe has never called us to violence. i seen the comments on throwing rocks, but they were by some idiot on fb. abe deleted comments, rightfully. i believe abe did the right thing to delete those comments. uber man is a waste of time. Abe is going national with this. i believe beyond a shadow of a doubt that he will hit national news.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs, observer, jrboy:

I know Randy Shear very well and what he's all about from his days on the Forum. I've always taken a diplomatic tact towards him in the hope that one day he'd actually start advocating on behalf of the Drivers instead of just being a New Driver Referral Code peddler. But I now realize that Randy Shear crossed the line when he advocated against the strike by proposing "Uber & Rider Appreciation Weekend".










So I've edited my post above, and I will carry on supporting the Strike as before, sans defending Abe Husein.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Former Uber driver's strike strategy may be illegal*
*http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/former-uber-drivers-strike-strategy-may-be-illegal*


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

now ABE is collecting MONEY for #uberstrike you cant say he is not the leader of this

yeah your boy is gonna steal every penny .. being the scam artist that he is

https://www.gofundme.com/uberstrike


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

aaadock said:


> now ABE is collecting MONEY for #uberstrike you cant say he is not the leader of this


True.


aaadock said:


> yeah your boy is gonna steal every penny .. being the scam artist that he is


Not to defend Abe, but that's just a blatant smear in an attempt to undermine the strike.


aaadock said:


> *https://www.gofundme.com/uberstrike*


Good idea! No one would expect Abe to foot the bill for buying Ads for #UberSTRIKE.

And Drivers are already contributing. That shows commitment and buy-in from these Drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber is getting desperate in it's attempts at undermining the #UberSTRIKE campaign.
Uber is sent in a paid Uber Brand Ambassador to hurl more smears at Abe Husein.

https://m.facebook.com/groups/72677...86399&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply


















Sam Rubin, the Uber Brand Ambassador, actually filed Fraud Charges against the GFM #UberSTRIKE Marketing Campaign!









If Abe Husein was trying to hide the fact that he paid to promote the Uber Freedom FB Page, he would've just deleted this post:


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/mad-at-uber-quit.38097/page-3#post-501199*
> 
> Abe Husein had refused my offer of meditation between him & Randy Shear. But Randy Shear had been non responsive as well, so I said "Oh Well", and I let it go.
> 
> ...


Drivers would do well to consider this protest or demonstration as a first step at linking drivers from across the country together over a common cause. There may not be a complete consensus, or established leadership, Abe may simply turn out to be a guy who got the ball rolling. It seems unlikely that whatever becomes of this upcoming demonstration it could be enough to foment a culture of change at headquarters.

In order to implement many of the improvements or address many of the concerns expressed by drivers who have put real time behind the wheel, well, suffice it to say, it would take some real negotiating, involve the dreaded L word '"lawyer".

Lots of work, best not to sweat Abe too too much at this point, he could be an early casualty, he could prove his worth or turn out to be a crook, none of that has stopped Kalanick.

Drivers could consider forming an association. They could draw up some sort of document which expresses the kind of environment they would like to drive in. They could form a solid association and perhaps shop around for someone to provide or design an app for them to meet their needs.

That could be more effective than simply trying to change Uber. Is Uber reformable at least with Kalanick at the helm? Hard to imagine. He doesn't seem to need it to show profit to meet his needs, such a guy is going to suggest a never ending tug of war.

There are as of now, tens of thousands of disgruntled former Uber and Lyft drivers, a lot of them good ones. It would/cold be very interesting to see what would happen if they formed some sort of cooperative or association, sat down and set some kind of standards based on the sustainability the work. Go from there.

Good work these last couple weeks Chi1cabby.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberLou, no reason not to deeply question Abe. Look at the method behind Kalanick's madness, the casual nature of becoming an Uber driver, encouraging drivers to obfuscate their activity from their personal insurance provider, sending drivers to work in towns where they are not permitted. Any given leader is likely to have been attracted to Uber driving for that very reason, the ability to do it and not really pay much respect to those who would like to have a say how it is done in their town, from the perspective of a community.

Lots of things to be worked out.

All that said, Abe, he is just a catalyst at this moment. He may be the perfect person to sacrifice to simply get things going on a national level. You already drive for one of the greatest crooks of this generation, not sure you have all that much to fear with respect to Abe Froman, Sausage King Of Chicago or whoever he is.

Can Uber and Kalanick be reformed? Kalanick should be held to the same standard as Abe, you already drive for him.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> UberLou a video by Randy Shear, aka UberMan, the ultimate referral code peddler, is not a legitimate reason for Drivers not to participate in #UberSTRIKE! UberMan makes untold thousands of $$ recruiting & referring New Drivers to sign-up for Uber.
> 
> View attachment 14285


Around here we don't put much stock in what uber an says. He's full of hot air and just wants to hear himself talk. If it's not his idea, he's negative about it,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear, aka Uber Man, Gives Tacit Approval of the #UberSTRIKE (at 4:30 mark)


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> That video is off topic and does nothing to further an informed discussion on this thread.
> Please delete it.
> Thanx!


Come on, even you have a sense of humor?


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Randy Shear, aka Uber Man, Gives Tacit Approval of the #UberSTRIKE (at 4:30 mark)


This guys videos are just awful. Why does anyone watch this boring tripe?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Guess who himself donated $5 to the *GFM #UberSTRIKE Marketing Campaign?*










*Edit: *Randy Shear just confirmed that it wasn't him who donated the $5.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this survey? Is it a real survey from uber?

Deleted link as requested


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Does anyone know anything about this survey? Is it a real survey from uber?
> 
> http://www.jotform.co/form/52721286260856


No way this is Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lepke said:


> Does anyone know anything about this survey? Is it a real survey from uber?





UberLou said:


> No way this is Uber.


The survey was plastered by glados on many #UberSTRIKE related threads. The Forum Admin deleted the Survey links as a suspected attempt at phishing. Please delete the clickable links from your posts too.

You can see the full survey questionnaire on this post:

*#UberSTRIKE | DFW Uber drivers strike ends; nationwide strike beginning Oct 16 called*


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Lepke said:


> This guys videos are just awful. Why does anyone watch this boring tripe?


You should have seen his video back when uber lowered the rates in Oklahoma City. They were as bad as the new strike guy videos.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MrBear said:


> You should have seen his video back when uber lowered the rates in Oklahoma City. They were as bad as the new strike guy videos.


He flipped out over news that DFW Uber Black drivers would be forced to work UberX calls at Uber's discretion, in order to keep UberX viable and a favored platform. He initially was so upset he made a hurried video in the middle of the night expressing his outrage of the policy in DFW. He himself bought a car, one of many, with the intent of driving it on select only to find out it wasn't an option. He sucked it up, Ubered on, mostly he makes videos.

My guess is that Randy is pretty much easy to read and fairly transparent. He wears his emotions on his sleeve, he is somewhat conflicted. He is a part time driver by his own description. If he drives more than late night weekend hours, that is a departure for him, by his own admission. He makes money via his website. Hard to know how much or little, but the bottom line is, the guy is in a bit of conflict concerning the strike.

He, like Uber profits on uncertainty, for that is the catalyst driving his youtube channel, his cottage enterprise.

Personally, I disagree with his attitude that drivers signed on and agreed to a particular established set of terms. I personally believe Uber is deceitful and manipulative, in breech of their agreement. Also, the landscape as it was at the time of any one Uber driver's sign up date is likely to look quite different a month later at Uber's whim.

Just because you sign up for something, in the name of partnership, to assume that you then either need to accept conditions or go do something else...... That is suicidal. Sooner rather than later, there would be no place to go. - I believe Randy is simply wrong there, that is a matter of opinion, I suppose he believes it, hard to convince someone otherwise, it is such a distorted opinion from my perspective at least.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Download your #UberSTRIKE Posters & Flyers here:*

*Uber Strike Flyer Downloads*


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Uber man works for Travis. He ask uber man to make this video and post it online.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Download your #UberSTRIKE Posters & Flyers here:*
> 
> *Uber Strike Flyer Downloads*


Nice!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber man stated that a lot of uber divers will be armed. not sure how the public will feel about their uber drivers with guns in the car. maybe we should spread that to the public. we must make sure the pax are safe and choose lyft on that weekend. that part of the video should be given to the media.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jrboy said:


> uber man stated that a lot of uber divers will be armed. not sure how the public will feel about their uber drivers with guns in the car. maybe we should spread that to the public. we must make sure the pax are safe and choose lyft on that weekend. that part of the video should be given to the media.


uber man is full of it. Spreading lies like these will only turn the public against all drivers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i hope that video gets in media hands. drivers shouldn't not be armed with a loaded gun in car. pax need to be aware of this so that they can be safe and prepare for other means of transportation. this is not right. uber drivers should not have guns in the car.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Former Uber driver trying to organize nationwide strike*
*http://www.wtsp.com/story/travel/20...r-trying-organize-nationwide-strike/73210160/*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Former Uber driver trying to organize nationwide strike*
> *http://www.wtsp.com/story/travel/20...r-trying-organize-nationwide-strike/73210160/*


USA TODAY. nice!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641066186152823


no more excuses to all of you that were against the strike due to cancellations. we are united. uber off!


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641066186152823
> 
> 
> no more excuses to all of you that were against the strike due to cancellations. we are united. uber off!


This guy doesn't know when to shut up. He should have written some kind of notes and collected his thoughts. And comparing himself to the Wright brothers. Really? 
He got the ball rolling but we need someone better than this in the future.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Lepke said:


> This guy doesn't know when to shut up. He should have written some kind of notes and collected his thoughts. And comparing himself to the Wright brothers. Really?
> He got the ball rolling but we need someone better than this in the future.


we may need someone better in the future but like you said, He got the ball rolling. we've been on this forum complaining for a long time now, no one stepped up to do something about it. this guy did and he is having success. i am not a *****, i won't be *****ing and complaining. i'm the type of man that will stand up. i already donated to the cause. and i am active in spreading the news. and i will be offline on oct 16th at 5pm.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

jrboy said:


> we may need someone better in the future but like you said, He got the ball rolling. we've been on this forum complaining for a long time now, no one stepped up to do something about it. this guy did and he is having success. i am not a *****, i won't be *****ing and complaining. i'm the type of man that will stand up. i already donated to the cause. and i am active in spreading the news. and i will be offline on oct 16th at 5pm.


I got thrown out of 2 Facebook groups for asking "why so much hate and vitriol against the strike? " believe me, I get it. I appreciate what Abe has done here but we could use someone better in the future.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641066186152823
> 
> 
> no more excuses to all of you that were against the strike due to cancellations. we are united. uber off!


He lost the glasses and is now wearing a Lyft pink shirt. Great PR.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641141136145328


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641141136145328


No shit sherlock.
You ignored our warnings.
You now claim it's not on your hands, but it is Abe. It IS.
Take ownership of what you created.
Remember, you did this in 6 days!!! 
And on the 7th day, you clinched your butt and produced this turd of a response to back-peddle on what you started.

Prime example of failed leadership.
Doesn't even own up to it.
Spineless.

You wanted to be like Kevin Trudeau.... you wanted what he had.. now you act just like him.
No accountability. No spine.

GTFO.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641066186152823
> 
> 
> no more excuses to all of you that were against the strike due to cancellations. we are united. uber off!


No excuses?
People have whatever reason they choose not to follow this strike. 
You don't know their circumstance and you don't pay their bills. So stop with your _"no excuses"_ BS.
With the bad press already out there and people STILL making threats of violence.
You had better hope and pray nothing happens on those days.

In terms of progress of the strike, worse case scenario, we get a rough idea of where we currently stand in terms of being united.
If that's all, consider it simply as a stepping stone and continue the movement to joining local groups.
We do need a way to tie all the different groups (islands) together.
We do need a way to communicate amongst them all. However each location may have different demands that need to be addressed.
Learn from this. Let's see where the chips fall and make corrections afterwards.
But keep the doors open. Do not blast those that do not participate.
After seeing some of the vitriol lately, I wouldn't blame them for staying far away from this.
Abe owns that mess. He's just too chicken-shit to accept responsibility.

The strike should and shall always belong to the drivers.
Take ownership.
Get involved locally and nationally. 
You don't need a leader, you just need unity.
ONE SHARED GOAL.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've twice advised Abe Husein to:

Urge Drivers to Organize Locally in their markets.
Form a Steering Committee for the strike, comprised of prominent voices amongst Drivers & local/regional leaders.
Abe Husein never indicated that he would consider or follow up on my advice, while going on to discuss other things.

Yesterday morning I'd messaged Abe Husein "You've made The Strike your show. And now it is your ball & chain" His response was "It's all good though."


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> No excuses?
> People have whatever reason they choose not to follow this strike.
> You don't know their circumstance and you don't pay their bills. So stop with your _"no excuses"_ BS.
> With the bad press already out there and people STILL making threats of violence.
> ...


there are no excuses not to strike. atleast not in market where we are making $1.00 or less a mile. i don't pay their bills or know their situation. but if they are doing that bad that they can't take two days off then this is the perfect example on why they need to strike. they should sacrifice two days for their family. they are living paycheck to pay check, that ain't right when uber is promising $35 an hour. they should want better pay and to be able to get tipped for their service. you can't think about making money for a weekend, you gotta do something to improve your future. there are no excuses to not go offline for two days. if they absolutely have to work then fine; but in all reality my comment was addressed to those that stated that the reason why they are not participating is because of the cancellations. as for the bad press. so what. uber has to deal with bad press. we are not employees. we just need to be heard. and abe is achieving that . i don't care what you say about abe or that we don't need a leader. because one thing i know is true...no one else has stood up against uber and accomplished the media attn that he has in less than a week. we can all ***** but then we're just *****es. this man rose up and took action against uber and is having success. you may not like the guy or his strategy but he did what you and i didn't do. we're up against uber not each other.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jrboy said:


> i hope that video gets in media hands. drivers shouldn't not be armed with a loaded gun in car. pax need to be aware of this so that they can be safe and prepare for other means of transportation. this is not right. uber drivers should not have guns in the car.


Here in TX most of the local pax if it comes up tell me they hope I have a gun. I tell them Uber forbids it so I would tell everyone I don't whether I did or not and they just laugh and assume I do.

Attitudes are a little different here I guess.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

jrboy said:


> uber man stated that a lot of uber divers will be armed. not sure how the public will feel about their uber drivers with guns in the car. maybe we should spread that to the public. we must make sure the pax are safe and choose lyft on that weekend. that part of the video should be given to the media.


Uber man , just delete his posts. He is more of a problem then anything. He's not very well respected in Oklahoma


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641141136145328


Abe took a movement that could possibly go somewhere are completely screwed it up.

This man just doesn't know when to shut the **** up.

He started it and now (with this shit) he's killing it.

I hope someone steps up and takes the reins with the core demands of fare increase to something reasonable and a tip option in the app. Simple.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Abe took a movement that could possibly go somewhere are completely screwed it up.
> 
> This man just doesn't know when to shut the **** up.
> 
> ...


he's not a driver. we are the ones that are going offline. he's just bringing awareness. idgaf who does it, but all i know is that i had 2 pax last night that said they heard about a strike. they both heard it from their drivers to the bar. one guy told me that the driver told him that it's because we want tips, and then he walked away (no tip), mother ****er.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

The problem Jrboy .. is that you and all of us should "gaf" ..
the type of awareness he is bringing is not necessarily good awareness.
The drivers should be united not divided..and divide he has done..
Not sure what his agenda is..but I bet you it is not for us..
I do not trust the guy and IMHO he has done more harm than good.

...............
pitting drivers against each other as he has done and tried to do.. is harmful and counter productive..
Nobody tells me when to drive and when not to drive, I was very supportive of the strike itself in the beginning.. the more I hear from this guy who seems like nothing but a greasy used car salesmen the more distance I want between me and what ever he is involved in


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

So I'm curious... I'm all for the strike and so forth, but what are we gonna expect after that weekend? Are we expecting for Uber to cower and raise our rates or is this purely just for publicity??

What I'm wonderin is why are we picking such a neutral weekend?? Why are we not giving let's say Halloween weekend a try as well?? Halloween does fall on a Saturday this year, something to consider. So we are gonna take a weekend off that Uber will probably just loose some pocket change, and leave Halloween weekend open when they are planning on making a killing...
Plus people will know about the currently planned strike and just plan accordingly. Then it's back to business afterwards.

To me it sounds like we just want better rates and so forth but we are not willing to sacrifice and REALLY make a statement. It's going to take more than just one weekend.

Or just quit till you see the rates get better. Why waste your time. Let all the other dumb asses keep driving and tearing up their cars!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lepke said:


> Abe took a movement that could possibly go somewhere are completely screwed it up.
> 
> This man just doesn't know when to shut the **** up.
> 
> ...


We did in Sacramento. Uberdriverstrike.com. Piggybacks welcome. Lepke are you going to be the media coordinator for New Jersey?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

mystysue said:


> The problem Jrboy .. is that you and all of us should "gaf" ..
> the type of awareness he is bringing is not necessarily good awareness.
> The drivers should be united not divided..and divide he has done..
> Not sure what his agenda is..but I bet you it is not for us..
> ...


So, mystysue are you volunteering to be media co ord for San Gabriel Valley?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So, mystysue are you volunteering to be media co ord for San Gabriel Valley?


I do not have the time to take on anything else.. especially right now.
I help my BF run his business and work 40 plus hours a week there besides driving for Uber.
Plus I have till the 14th to get all the profit and loss statements completed and to the cpa for that business because
we did an extension on the 2014 taxes.. .. My cup runneth over with things that Ineed to do.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

mystysue said:


> I do not have the time to take on anything else.. especially right now.
> I help my BF run his business and work 40 plus hours a week there besides driving for Uber.
> Plus I have till the 14th to get all the profit and loss statements completed and to the cpa for that business because
> we did an extension on the 2014 taxes.. .. My cup runneth over with things that Ineed to do.


Ok. Just forget Abe and app off. WE are the strike, not Abe.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> So I'm curious... I'm all for the strike and so forth, but what are we gonna expect after that weekend? Are we expecting for Uber to cower and raise our rates or is this purely just for publicity??
> 
> What I'm wonderin is why are we picking such a neutral weekend?? Why are we not giving let's say Halloween weekend a try as well?? Halloween does fall on a Saturday this year, something to consider. So we are gonna take a weekend off that Uber will probably just loose some pocket change, and leave Halloween weekend open when they are planning on making a killing...
> Plus people will know about the currently planned strike and just plan accordingly. Then it's back to business afterwards.
> ...


Abe never provided any sort of end game scenario. He spent more time thinking of elaborate ways to harass drivers that he referred to as scabs. I have asked this question a few times... What are the expectations? What is considered success? No answer from anyone. So I provided my own recommendation: This round is a stepping stone.

We have no idea how many will participate and what impact it will have on Uber. I asked about other markets outside the US and Chi1cabby believes most markets outside the US are not profitable yet, therefore depending on the numbers we may impact them enough to at least get their attention. However with little planning in advance, Abe set a date and that was it.

The next logical step is to join together locally and form / join associations. Then link all the "islands" together so we can act as one and have more bargaining power. Each locale may have slightly different demands, but as a whole, we can exact change through unity. But first it has to be created. FB groups are nice, but we need official associations to work through and be taken seriously.

This does not happen overnight. But we don't have to get it perfect either. Just keep building and show strength through greater and greater participation.

Other suggestions are to focus on helping Lyft establish name recognition. Many riders never heard of Lyft. Help them grow their customer base. Give Lyft a greater shot at competing with Uber, thereby giving us a better secondary option to Uber, esp during strikes. Every strike, Lyft grows. That should be our goal and that should give Uber motivation to respond to our demands.

If not, we keep pushing and finding new ways to impact them.

We ARE Uber.
Without us, they are just a useless app company.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Abe never provided any sort of end game scenario. He spent more time thinking of elaborate ways to harass drivers that he referred to as scabs. I have asked this question a few times... What are the expectations? What is considered success? No answer from anyone. So I provided my own recommendation: This round is a stepping stone.
> 
> We have no idea how many will participate and what impact it will have on Uber. I asked about other markets outside the US and Chi1cabby believes most markets outside the US are not profitable yet, therefore depending on the numbers we may impact them enough to at least get their attention. However with little planning in advance, Abe set a date and that was it.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> We did in Sacramento. Uberdriverstrike.com. Piggybacks welcome. Lepke are you going to be the media coordinator for New Jersey?


I don't know if I'm ready for that responsibility.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lepke said:


> I don't know if I'm ready for that responsibility.


Talk it up on the New Jersey forum


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Right now, we do not need a leader.
What we need is a shared vision & goals.

Modern leadership is flat. All of us are Independent Contractors. We each need to think like a CEO. In this format, leadership is fluid and often temporary.

You have a good idea, present it to the group. We decide if we back the idea and move forward on it. Wash, rinse, and repeat.

If we get to a point we cannot agree on something, then we look into ways to solve the disagreements. Selecting a leader or group of leaders / representatives should be last resort, though may be necassary down the road, due to size and spread out nature of the groups. One step at a time.

No hidden agendas.
No power struggles.
Be willing to experiment / see different perspectives.
Be driver advocates at all times.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Right now, we do not need a leader.
> What we need is a shared vision & goals.
> 
> Modern leadership is flat. All of us are Independent Contractors. We each need to think like a CEO. In this format, leadership is fluid and often temporary.
> ...


Will you be the media representative for Mars?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Will you be the media representative for Mars?


Absolutely... I will coordinate news for all Martians... Should be an easy job, I can conduct from my pillow.

Wtf.. Is that Matt Damon???
Yo.. Take him back and leave Scarlett Johansson instead... 

Sorry Matt, I don't swing that way.. And this place gets mighty lonely.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In mid February 2015, Rich Brunelle started a National Drivers Association.

*https://rideassociation.wordpress.com/about/









*



Rich Brunelle said:


> RideShare Drivers are not unified enough to make a difference. We simply are not organized enough to have our voices heard. We truly need to unify if we want to get any attention from our employers or the Government. And, we are doing it wrong.


...


Rich Brunelle said:


> I believe we need a national unification to present a strong shared voice to get our voices heard. My attempt to do this is at





Rich Brunelle said:


> *http://rideassociation.wordpress.com* and I would appreciate it if drivers that have had enough of the lies and deception would join me in this undertaking. Please pass the word to other drivers you encounter that are not on this forum.


*The Error of Protest
*
I've invited Rich Brunelle to come back on the Forum to tell the Drivers more about the current state of Rideshare Association, and share his perspective on #UberSTRIKE.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/question-of-the-day-is-being-an-uber-driver-worth-160841926.html


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/question-of-the-day-is-being-an-uber-driver-worth-160841926.html


Not a great article. Kind of a fluff piece.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lepke said:


> Not a great article. Kind of a fluff piece.


Yeah, it seems pretty light on details.
But at least they are asking the question...
need more of these kind of articles - just more details.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

It is actually the closest article I have read so far. It doesn't have much fluff in it.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> It is actually the closest article I have read so far. It doesn't have much fluff in it.


 it's a short easy read that doesn't give enough information. the title of the article leads you to believe that it's going to tell you something to help you make an informed decision.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

He should have driven longer and a more variety of hours to get a better idea of what it is really like.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

check out uber freedom. abe is going to post a question to Obama on wednesday. this should get us more media attn.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> In mid February 2015, Rich Brunelle started a National Drivers Association.
> 
> *https://rideassociation.wordpress.com/about/
> 
> ...


I posted this response elsewhere in this forum in regards to this topic. I guess posting here is appropriate. I invite all of you to visit the US RIDE-HAIL DRIVER'S ASSOCIATION and feel free to join the Association. I have added a little more conversation to this re-write:








Everyone that knows me or of me, pretty much knows that I support any action that causes Uber concern. But as time continues to move forward I see Uber consistently taking more and more from the drivers with absolutely no progress made to stop their abuse and exploitation. People seriously need to look to beyond Uber, to the end result Uber will impact the American Worker. It is entirely possible that the entire land transportation industries will follow suit. What we are looking at is maybe 20 to 50 million people unemployed while a handful of corporations profit from autonomous vehicles. The rich get richer and the rest of us bankrupt our city that surely cannot afford 50 to 100k unemployed added to their welfare roles. You may believe me being extremist in this projection but give it a moments thought. Think back to the housing bubble bust a few years back, that only impacted certain markets and none as severely as this situation would.

What any strike action needs to include is direct demonstration at local Governor, Mayor, and Transportation Authority Offices calling for regulation of UberX in it's entirety. There is no reason for Uber to be able to disrupt all of these jobs for free. Uber's bringing autonomous cars on line should require that Uber pay for the car being displaced. What I mean is Uber should be required to pay for Cab Medallions, buy Cab Companies, purchase Limousines and PUC Permits, and pay for the other cars such as us and our investment. Uber's offer was to make us independent Contractors and small business owners, only to disrupt us. Now, Uber expects us to work for free. If you are driving UberX anywhere except the newest markets or those regulated by a transportation authority, you ARE working for free. Regardless everything you believe, the authors of the Fair Labor Standards Act intended that NOBODY exploit the American Worker and eventually Uber will get caught up in this and it will be fixed. But these are issues that Uber does not care about that the Government HAS to care about. It's their job to worry about unemployment, employment, and the angry voter. That is where any strike action needs to target for positive result. Regulation of UberX solves all the problems including driver pay and has the most impact upon Uber. Allowing Uber to flood every market without regulation protecting all concerned is ridiculous. Autonomous cars require regulation. Take it to the government, not Uber.

I support enforcement of the strike action. The reason this is necessary is because there is not a single driver working with Uber that has the smarts to help someone with good intent to pay for media publishing and radio spots to advertise a pending strike action. Without enough money to publicize the strike notifying the other drivers of the event, 90% of the drivers still will not know of it being planned. I come from the "old school" when Teamsters used to actually take violent measures to stop "scab" labor from violating their strike activity, but I truly would hate to see anyone hurt. Regardless what action is taken, failure of our fellow drivers to support the strike seriously hinders any favorable result of the strike. It troubles me to think that our fellow drivers would make us resort to violence to stop them from violating the strike, but every car that can accept an Uber ping should be prevented from working during the strike. Drivers that want to drive should be using Lyfts platform to do so, or in the case of a regulated car be working independent from Uber, but not a single Uber car should be allowed to hit the street. Violence should not be necessary because we all know that our fellow drivers once notified will honor the strike. So if you want to prevent the possibility of violence quit being so cheap and give the Abe a few bucks to notify drivers. Even if he f's off the money, all you have lost is a few bucks. The risk is worth it. If you do not trust Abe to do the right thing with your money there is a donation script running on the Association site. Donate and I will use the money for media ads to get the attention of Uber drivers nation-wide as far as the money takes me, and I will keep a running accounting of the use of the donations posted on the site so you can see where your money spent

As for Abe, I do not know him. Don't need to know him. I have no intent to elect him in charge of anything. But, he has taken the effort to do what none of the rest of us has had the heart to do, and done so with Uber shills and the weak of heart ragging on him all the way. He is not my spokesman, I will speak my voice loudly from whatever media is available, and I will speak. I will support the strike because the ball has been started rolling and because I believe Uber's impact could be far more of a threat than we think, to both the American Worker and the US economy. If done correctly, this strike should do nothing but benefit other activities started in other locals. Why should you support this strike? Because "You Can!"

Folks, DO NOT KID YOURSELF, this strike may be the most important act taken against Uber in effort to achieve any form of future change. DO NOT take this action lightly. Uber is laughing at us and does not believe we have the heart to do what is necessary to make change happen. As for myself, I am willing to risk arrest for this cause because I believe that should we fail we would be letting down an entire nation of American Workers that deserve better than what is to be the result of their future should we not succeed. I also believe what happens during this strike will also impact the future for my children and their children for jobs in America. So please STAND UP and be heard. If you choose not to participate in the strike, please honor the strike by not working the Uber platform for the entirety of the strike to allow those that are willing to participate a chance to make a difference. It is that important.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

we appreciate your efforts but we are not endorsing violence. nevertheless uber is laughing and uber does not think we have the resolve to go through with it... but i think that drivers are starting to realize that we have no voice. hence, on oct 16th at 5 pm we will create one and speak i solidarity.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*BETTER TREATMENT FOR UBER DRIVERS*

*https://www.coworker.org/petitions/better-treatment-for-uber-drivers*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

aaadock said:


> what i refer to is not on this forum but it was posted from the abe hussiens facebook account by abe himself.
> it has since been deleted
> 
> i stand behind my accusations that he made the comments and will even have you contact me via phone if needed
> ...


please cool down...

no one is stupid enough to get into trouble for a part time gig that makes minimum wages at best

whether you are a texan with a gun or not, no one in the entire united states will act like the stupid europeans

so put the gun down and tone down your threats

see how you can help the cause... no one will stop you from working if you don't want to defend our collective rights as drivers

we are all trying to see how we can unite and defend our rights as drivers of this new industry

we are the first large group of the new 'gig' economy and no one knows what exactly to do with us

you appear to have been fixated on Abe more than anything

you come across as the one that looks like zimmermann and itching to have just anyone try to hurt you and you will show him what you can do

so, stop posturing, no one is trying to hurt fellow drivers

abe hussein unfortunately has a name and ethnic origin that might cause some people to repel everything coming from him

are you one of these kind of people?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberLou said:


> That is where it is lacking at $1.00 a mile and $.15 a minute. I think the tipping option is the key thing that Uber should meet the drivers on. With Lyft I almost always earn more tips than the 20% Lyft takes. I think if Uber allowed tipping half the issues would be non-issues.


I think we must definitely shoot for tipping first.

Additionally, if Uber takes exactly 20% of each fare no matter how the fare is made up and how low the mileage and time value is, I would consider myself a true partner.

SRF is a theft from the driver.

If Uber agrees to only take 20%, they will realize the rates are too low. then they will up the rates a bit to make up for the lack of the SRF. At that point, a reasonable balance for true market value of our services will be more achievable.

I would like this strike to be about

#1 issue: TIPS.
#2 issue: SRF and removal of it
#3 issue: absolutely 20% cut and no more. if 20% is not enough, then Uber will have to raise rates. We will all win.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Messing with other drivers' well-being and ability to make money is wrong. We are not in a union. We don't have to strike if we don't want to. Do your own thing and let other do theirs.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

The other thing that people are failing to pay attention to is COMPETITION. There are numerous other options for customers to get rides. If we don't have customers, we all make ZERO. There are also other companies YOU can drive for. Take Lyft for example. In my area, they take 20% and charge $1.10 a mile. Uber takes 25% and charges $1.20. Simple math will show that even with 5% less commission taken by Lyft, you still make less money just because of a mere 10 cents a mile difference in rate (10 cents is about an 8% difference). The passengers don't care what you make. If they have an option of $1.10 and $1.20 a mile, why wouldn't they choose the less expensive one?


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> The other thing that people are failing to pay attention to is COMPETITION. There are numerous other options for customers to get rides. If we don't have customers, we all make ZERO. There are also other companies YOU can drive for. Take Lyft for example. In my area, they take 20% and charge $1.10 a mile. Uber takes 25% and charges $1.20. Simple math will show that even with 5% less commission taken by Lyft, you still make less money just because of a mere 10 cents a mile difference in rate (10 cents is about an 8% difference). The passengers don't care what you make. If they have an option of $1.10 and $1.20 a mile, why wouldn't they choose the less expensive one?


Passengers don't know how much they are paying. Next time you go out ask them. Both companies are charging too little for a high value service.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We cannot dictate across the board an absolute 60% rate increase. 

We need to trust their analyics to decide the right balance. 

But first they need to do these 3 adjustments:

#1 issue: TIPS.
#2 issue: SRF and removal of it
#3 issue: absolutely 20% cut and no more. if 20% is not enough, then Uber will have to raise rates. We will all win.

strike must be over achievable and simple demands that still leaves Uber in control of everything while making us true partners. 

Thee 3 rules above have the potential to meet this criteria. I don;t expect Uber to easily meet any demands, but we need to make reasonable demands. 

Over stressing the "partner" and how this has to be a partnership should take center stage.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> The other thing that people are failing to pay attention to is COMPETITION. There are numerous other options for customers to get rides. If we don't have customers, we all make ZERO. There are also other companies YOU can drive for. Take Lyft for example. In my area, they take 20% and charge $1.10 a mile. Uber takes 25% and charges $1.20. Simple math will show that even with 5% less commission taken by Lyft, you still make less money just because of a mere 10 cents a mile difference in rate (10 cents is about an 8% difference). The passengers don't care what you make. If they have an option of $1.10 and $1.20 a mile, why wouldn't they choose the less expensive one?


uber does not charge $1.2o per mile. there are different markets. in LA they charge $1.00.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

jrboy said:


> uber does not charge $1.2o per mile. there are different markets. in LA they charge $1.00.


This is in Omaha. It was an example showing that 80% of $1.10 is less than 75% of $1.20. Even though Lyft takes only 20%, they pay 10 cents a mile less, which means you end up making less working for Lyft. The 20% vs 25% is not really the issue.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

You can apply this to anything, but it also applies well to the driver movement to improve pay and conditions:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1251831531509028



Obviously, we don't want it to go on forever, the point is about setting the right foundation - which takes time and people need to be real about that.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> The other thing that people are failing to pay attention to is COMPETITION. There are numerous other options for customers to get rides. If we don't have customers, we all make ZERO. There are also other companies YOU can drive for. Take Lyft for example. In my area, they take 20% and charge $1.10 a mile. Uber takes 25% and charges $1.20. Simple math will show that even with 5% less commission taken by Lyft, you still make less money just because of a mere 10 cents a mile difference in rate (10 cents is about an 8% difference). The passengers don't care what you make. If they have an option of $1.10 and $1.20 a mile, why wouldn't they choose the less expensive one?


uber has the customer base right now that's why majority work for uber. but if uber begins to lose their customers to lyft we will drive for lyft. the customer will always need a ride. the problem is that once we all drive for lyft we will have to strike lyft also because they are cutting rates also. but i can't really say because i haven't signed up for lyft yet.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

True, but a feature with lyft is better then a feature with uber. Lyft has shown they do care about drivers, but their rates are really low. They do this to compete with uber. It's best if we have multiple companies in this space. Fasten the new kid on the block is only taking a dollar from every ride and paying drivers the rest


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Alternatives
*
Fasten*
_https://fasten.com/_

_http://www.bostonherald.com/business/business_markets/2015/10/boston_startup_fasten_offers_cheaper_fares_better_pay_than_uber_

*Fare* is another, but for some reason the link to their website is a banned word on this forum now... (???)

Personally, I'd like to see:
_"One App to rule them all, One App to find them, One App to bring them all and in the darkness bind them"
_
you know... just because


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153702603837700


LA has a strike organizer.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rule number 1: protect yourself

I've no idea if I'm going to work or not I usually deliver food until 10:30 as it is. The main problem is the potential for domestic terrorism by the drivers who are stuck on needing tips and are willing to throw stones damage peoples cars disrupt business for a nickel

Rule number one is to protect yourself at all times. In order to do this you people need to stay at home so people honest Americans like me and 13 others who do want to work can go out safely and make some money without the threat of retaliation from angry drivers

If I get another text about the strike or the taxi strike the real strike to my personal and private cell phone I will find out who sent it I will send you to domestic violence court and have your mouth taped shut and limit your freedom of speech for 50 years. You people are complete and total strangers I have no idea who the hell you people are and the judge will hear it


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Rule number 1: protect yourself
> 
> I've no idea if I'm going to work or not I usually deliver food until 10:30 as it is. The main problem is the potential for domestic terrorism by the drivers who are stuck on needing tips and are willing to throw stones damage peoples cars disrupt business for a nickel
> 
> ...


drivers are going to protect themselves. according to "uber man", a lot of uber drivers are going to be armed with loaded guns in car. hopefully pax will feel safe with guns in car.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is a Great Tactic!
Wear Anonymous Masks while handing out #UberSTRIKE Flyers in order to draw attention.
If there is a Drivers' protest in a city, the Drivers should wear masks to the protest as well.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*Survey for all TNC drivers in the U.S.*
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/PQ22Q9R

*Results as they come in* (again, no personal data visible) 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-XR7KTF62/

*FB Polling group*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RIPCenter/


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> drivers are going to protect themselves. according to "uber man", a lot of uber drivers are going to be armed with loaded guns in car. hopefully pax will feel safe with guns in car.


Please UberX drivers....strike, cancel rides, and most of all shoot and stab each other. We in the limo business would really appreciate it.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Please UberX drivers....strike, cancel rides, and most of all shoot and stab each other. We in the limo business would really appreciate it.


sorry, no violence. but you better believe "uber limo" is coming to town...


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

roadrunner70 said:


> Uber Man says you do not mess with people's money. That statement sounds fair, but everything that exists in favor of workers exists because of unions and those willing to strike. Throughout history every single person who crossed a picket line acted against their own best interests, and messed with the money of themselves and others.


That's why strike might be the wrong term in play but rather protest. A strike would imply that we're not going back until a negotiation has been reached but make no mistake, Uber is calling our bluff. The language used in the text message (I know, unsubscribe from it) in Detroit was to "keep the partner app ONLINE for a very busy weekend."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Some UberX drivers plan weekend protests*
*http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Some-UberX-drivers-plan-weekend-protests-6568912.php*
*







*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Strike Planed For This Weekend, "Scabs" Could Be Targeted*
*http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/10/uber-strike/*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It's barely only been 2 weeks since I put the 6th post up in this 13 page tirade. Wow. My sentiments then are the same as they are now. #UberSTRIKE isn't really a strike - it's a protest.

A true strike needs to be organized locally to meet local grievances. First you get together. You create a leadership team that represents a voting contingency of workers, *with the trust and support of the aggrieved. *Then you communicate with the Corporation. You provide them a list of demands. You negotiate. You work though the issues. If and when the Corporation refuses to meet the minimum acceptable grievances, you threaten to strike. You negotiate more. You bring in moderators. You continue to negotiate.

When all that fails, you officially announce your intentions to strike. You negotiate more. If no negotiations take place, or if negotiations fail after deadlines are proposed, then you strike. *And you strike until an agreement is met with the expectation that you may never get what you want and you may lose your job.* Otherwise, it's no more than a protest that the Corporation can live through. They don't need a few thousand drivers turned off for a weekend. They can ride the storm better than the drivers can.

Two and a half days of Uber Disobedience will make a dent, but it won't crack the company.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

jrboy said:


> hopefully pax will feel safe with guns in car.


Yeah - I always feel safe in the presence of a stranger with a gun.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I wonder what the correlation is between cities with a high strike probability and those that lost their cancellation fee?

chi1cabby? You love research and number crunching!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Some UberX drivers plan weekend protests*
> *http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/Some-UberX-drivers-plan-weekend-protests-6568912.php*
> *
> View attachment 15633
> *


 the front of the car actually says **** uber lmao. i think he should drive strike weekend and pick up pax like that. lol. pax need to know the truth about uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JimS said:


> I wonder what the correlation is between cities with a high strike probability and those that lost their cancellation fee?


I've noticed that taking away cancellation fee in 5-6 soured the Drivers in those cities, and also in unaffected markets. 
But Uber started paying the cancellation fee through it's own pockets with charging the Drivers in some cases. So don't really know the overall impact...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Michigan:*

*Some Uber drivers call for no service this weekend*
*http://www.freep.com/story/money/bu...hare-work-stoppage-michigan-detroit/74004590/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*San Francisco:*

*UBER DRIVERS PLAN 3 DAY WORK STOPPAGE*
*http://abc7news.com/business/uber-drivers-plan-3-day-work-stoppage-/1035766/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Sacramento*

*Some Uber drivers pushing for weekend strike
http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/transportation/article39242175.html*


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Abe Hussein (UberFreedom) is the legitimate reason not to participate in this strike


I wish someone else had organized this strike. A person with better communication skills, intelligence and a track record of negotiation would have been great; however, no one else has been able / willing to step up. Saying that you won't strike because you don't like the organizer sounds like a poor excuse to rationalize driving during the strike. We don't get many chances to have our voices heard with Uber. If you're going to be a greedy scab and drive during the strike then just do it. Trying to rationalize your greed by trashing the organizer seems really weak. 
I don't know if Lou plans to drive or not, but giving others an excuse to not participate in the strike, is unbelievably short sighted.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Phoenix:*
*
Uber drivers plan strike this weekend
http://www.kpho.com/story/30274804/uber-drivers-plan-strike-this-weekend*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Detroit:*

*Uber strike planned for this weekend*
*http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/uber-strike-planned-for-this-weekend/35872658*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Colorado:*

*Uber on strike until Sunday, drivers plan to demonstrate in Old Town Fort Collins*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I wish someone else had organized this strike. A person with better communication skills, intelligence and a track record of negotiation would have been great; however, no one else has been able / willing to step up. Saying that you won't strike because you don't like the organizer sounds like a poor excuse to rationalize driving during the strike. We don't get many chances to have our voices heard with Uber. If you're going to be a greedy scab and drive during the strike then just do it. Trying to rationalize your greed by trashing the organizer seems really weak.
> I don't know if Lou plans to drive or not, but giving others an excuse to not participate in the strike, is unbelievably short sighted.


Let's start by addressing the word everyone continues to misuse in this situation, "Scab". The most common definition is: A worker, often temporary, who crosses a strikers picket line, going to work in place of the strikers. Uber for one does not hire temporary workers and they certainly didn't hire anyone to replace those who decide to strike (not intentionally anyway ). Most importantly we are not a union because we are not employees. There is no picket line to cross. The use of the word "Scabs" is for those of us that like using "hip" terms to sound cool.

The reasons I don't strike:
I am not an employee of Uber, I am contracted by them to do a job.
If we were employees, We have no Union and no Proper Representation.
Terms were not agreed upon they were just created with no vote.
No petition was created/signed and presented to Uber with our terms and the threat to a work stoppage. (drivers complaining for years doesn't count)
Did I mention we are not employees?
Abe blew a great opportunity for change. Whether you like it or not Uber associates this with Abe and they think he is a joke therefore will take nothing we do seriously. I feel, at least of this strike, it is a complete waste of time.

I am working Lyft this weekend because they have a great guarantee going so that is where I am focusing my workload, not because I am "Striking" against Uber.

As always RealityShark I appreciate your input but this is a topic you and I will not agree on. Good Luck this weekend! Talk to you soon.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Let's start by addressing the word everyone continues to miss use in this situation, "Scab". The most common definition is: A worker, often temporary, who crosses a strikers picket line, going to work in place of the strikers. Uber for one does not hire temporary workers and they certainly didn't hire anyone to replace those who decide to strike (not intentionally anyway ). Most importantly we are not a union because we are not employees. There is no picket line to cross. The use of the word "Scabs" is for those of us that like using "hip" terms to sound cool.
> 
> The reasons I don't strike:
> I am not an employee of Uber, I am contracted by them to do a job.
> ...


If you are concerned about semantics and use of the word scab, you might also point out that the word strike is being misused too. Fortunately, none of that is terribly important. People are making an attempt to band together in a way that is coordinated between various markets in the country and have their opinions heard and felt if possible. The language relevant to this effort dest suited to describe what exactly this is, it will need to be created along the way.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*National:*

*Uber drivers plan a three-day national strike to call for higher fares*
*http://mashable.com/2015/10/16/uber...sh-com-Tw-main-link#7S5etCaC0WqY#zh_OChdlkPqP*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Huberis said:


> If you are concerned about semantics and use of the word scab, you might also point out that the word strike is being misused too. Fortunately, none of that is terribly important. People are making an attempt to band together in a way that is coordinated between various markets in the country and have their opinions heard and felt if possible. The language relevant to this effort dest suited to describe what exactly this is, it will need to be created along the way.


I agree with you. A majority of the time I avoid the work strike or even refer to it in quotes "Strike" because it is silly to refer to it as such. I guess the words "Demonstration" or "Work stoppage" would be better? Who knows but I agree Strike is being misused as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Michigan:*

*Metro Detroit Uber drivers planning to strike this weekend*
*http://www.macombdaily.com/business...-uber-drivers-planning-to-strike-this-weekend*


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Its not going to hurt anyone not to drive this weekend. At the least support it to try and get some benefit out of it. Its not a waste to support it.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Whether you like it or not Uber associates this with Abe and they think he is a joke


This sounds like an opinion rather than fact. I believe if we all knew what Uber was thinking, none of us would ever drive for them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This sounds like an opinion rather than fact. I believe if we all knew what Uber was thinking, none of us would ever drive for them.


Maybe so, Maybe so


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Washington D.C.:*

*Strike Planned: Some Uber Drivers to Stay Off Roads This Weekend*
*http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...to-Stay-Off-Roads-This-Weekend-333219631.html*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

http://www.sfgate.com/business/arti...F-headquarters-plan-6574743.php#photo-8802835


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

http://fortune.com/2015/10/16/uber-driver-protest/


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

YEA BABY!  Uber PR spin doctors at work trying to minimize the strike & BAM! BACKFIRE! Google: Barbara Streisand Effect.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Google News search "Uber Drivers Strike"
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=n...c.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..1.1.641.1XTrZ41EDmY*


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Moving forward... Please Join us.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/UNITEDABW/

This is a group geared to set up *an association owned and run by TNC drivers and other app-based workers*. Leadership responsibilities will change as needed. No ONE person will run the show.

Abe has shown his true colors.
Everything he is setting up, will be owned and controlled by him.
==============
*Abe Hussein:*
_"I am no longer asking for donations. The first ever association that will give drivers a real voice is about to become a reality. I already have a team of attorneys onboard. I have a team of web developers onboard. Checks have been wrote, contracts have been signed. I am doing this all with my own money and am not asking for any help with this. Once it launches, *the outcome will be my responsibility*. You can choose to keep driving for less and less money or you can choose to stand up for yourself and join the movement that will put more money in your pocket."

"Asking for $10 a month that will in turn give drivers a voice and will be the only chance they have at making uber meet the demands that will ultimatly put more money in your pocket, is a very modest amount. Most official unions charge a lot more than that."

"Are you saying the the orgnaizers of Union's do not take a salary?..."

"...there you go again thinking that I have to listen to you or anyone else just because they say so"_
=================

So make your own choice, follow Abe and work under his rules or unite with other drivers to form an association that is owned and ran by drivers and other app-based workers: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/UNITEDABW/


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If Abe could just learn to spell...


----------

